# Why has Dooney & Bourke seems to have fallen out of favor with buyers??



## Styleforever

You may haven't notice this but I have. In the past two years Dooney & Bourke popularity has declined a lot. And I am just wondering why?


----------



## just1morebag

just flipping through and saw your question,,, ive never liked the older styles,,,, "mom carried em all the time" but im really into the new chiara bags,,, and ive recently purchased both the zebra and leopard med chiaras and i absolutly love em!! 
W-T-F??? ~~ is this an aging sign??? i dont know,,, but im usally a kooba,, hh,, lp ,,, botkier,,,, etc bag fan,,, and these recently caught my eye,,,, now im in search of a bright pink or red or purple patent DB wallet,,,, go figure,,,, i  just never know whats going to strike me next!!!  anyone else out there diggin new dooney & bourke???


----------



## Styleforever

I don't know about it being an aging sign or not. I think it is more of a change of taste sign. 

I just noticed I have gotten less request for Dooney in the past few years.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I remember my grandmother carrying D&B. They made a brief comeback when I was in highschool and they came out with the colorful bags with the colorful D&B monogram on them. 

I think handbags have become such a status symbol that D&B have just fallen behind.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I liked them when I was younger and then really didn't like them, especially when they seemed to be targeting the younger teen market with a lot of the printed designs. I only recently purchased a D&B again. It is an AWL Crescent Tote in a grass green color. I have to say that I really love it. It is a great size (large), I love the front pockets, and it does not scream D&B. The color is wonderful and the bag is not overly heavy for being made of such thick leather. The straps stay put on my shoulders. It's everything I could want in a quality leather bag. I have no complaints about it at all. I guess I should put this comment in my own pleasant surprises thread! 

If D&B made more bags like this, or like the Florentine Vacchetta leather line, which I also admire, I'd buy their bags again. With the exception of LV, I prefer bags that do not scream their designer name.


----------



## Louiebabeee

I like some of their bags, but what i dont like is the random silver square on the front that says D&B ...like on the tote bags and patent leather bags. idk it bothers me so i havnt bought any


----------



## LuvAllBags

I agree with you Louiebabeee. My bag has that square logo. It is normally covered by my arm when I'm carrying it, but if there is one thing I'd like to change about the bag, it's that. I know designers put permanent tags on their bags purposely, but I do so prefer the ones that have removable hang tags.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

I've never owned one, but must say that most of their designs just don't appeal to me--too old-lady-ish for my taste. But perhaps that used to be different?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I think when they started making the bags with multicolored logos, bees, doodles, hearts, etc. it really wasn't done in a tasteful way and was just so different from the AWL style D&B customers were used to.  These bags started showing up everywhere, including places like TJ Maxx, and this led to D&B being perceived as a cheaper brand, something more on par with brands like Fossil, Nine West, Liz Claiborne, etc.  I'm not saying it is in that category, but that's what many people would place it in and that leads to the bags being less coveted and more like something people will pick up on sale or at an outlet.


----------



## MJDaisy

when i was in high school a few years ago it was really popular with girls in my school...do high schoolers still use it? my first purse was a DB...it was the hearts one it was really tiny. i still have it for sentimental value. i also have a HUGE pink zebra dooney and bourke that i use for my school bag or weekend trips. i love it for that purpose, it's really cute.


----------



## TygerKitty

Because many fashionable ladies don't really want to carry around a bag with popsicles on it?  I think some of their designs were whimsical and cute but much better suited for accessories rather than bags.  And, on the flip side, many of their bags border on matronly.

The everyday fashionista doesn't want to look like a 10 year old nor an 80 year old... 

That said, I think DB does make some FABULOUS bags at times, great selection of colors and I like the shapes of multiple bags they make!


----------



## alwayspositive

just1morebag said:


> just flipping through and saw your question,,, ive never liked the older styles,,,, "mom carried em all the time" but im really into the new chiara bags,,, and ive recently purchased both the zebra and leopard med chiaras and i absolutly love em!!
> W-T-F??? ~~ is this an aging sign??? i dont know,,, but im usally a kooba,, hh,, lp ,,, botkier,,,, etc bag fan,,, and these recently caught my eye,,,, now im in search of a bright pink or red or purple patent DB wallet,,,, go figure,,,, i just never know whats going to strike me next!!! anyone else out there diggin new dooney & bourke???


 
I love the med. chiara bags myself. I want the pebbled leather one also I like the quilt collection med. chiara bag. The bag looks like it has a lot of function and it's really cute. I like Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## siouxie

this is just hilarious to me....I remember when the dooney all leather weather came out and I *loved* them...Ihad a few, they wore very well and lasted for years....

I think that today, as someone pointed out earlier, bags are status symbols, which frankly makes me want to barf. The way highschool girls wear coach or (fake) chanel, and think that these items are disposable just makes me cringe..

You're probably thinking I'm old and grouchy - I do love bags...but I tend to be a one bag  girl...I want one bag that I just love and wear until i get sick of it (usually a couple of years) or it wears out...for years, I loved coach, and then coach went way too trendy. I like classic, understated bags with a twist of something different. Lately, that's been LP bags for me, but I have only one I carry all the time. It's big, so i want a smaller bag, but anyway, back too DB...

As much as I can't stand coach, they did a phenomenal job of rebranding and revitalizing their brand. No longer is it associated with yankee frugality and  classic style - however, I think that it also lost a lot along the way (ie, manufactured in china, cheaper made bags, etc.)

I think DB tried to do the same thing, just wasn't as successful.

Not trying to insult anyone who has other view points, I just don't like bags that scream look at me and I cringe at the way so much seems to be disposable to people today...


----------



## bag-princess

i think it is a little too broad a stroke to say that this brand has fallen out of favor with buyers - instead of some buyers. they have a couple of lines of bags like the one above that does not scream dooney and bourke as soon as you see it because it is not covered in the initials.  their leather is very,very good and i love their bags. now the grafica i can do without because i don't need or want things like popsicles or candy all over my bag. but i can appreciate it because i see girls and women carrying them and i like that they have something for everyone!  we don't have to like everything they produce! even LV has made some bags that i have seen and wondered what in the world was the person thinking when that design was created!


----------



## Smashingfashion

I agree about the whole teenage market thing. Who wants to carry a bag high schoolers do? In trying to bring teenagers in they have alienated women and this is coming from a 23 year old.


----------



## Styleforever

just1morebag said:


> just flipping through and saw your question,,, ive never liked the older styles,,,, "mom carried em all the time" but im really into the new chiara bags,,, and ive recently purchased both the zebra and leopard med chiaras and i absolutly love em!!
> W-T-F??? ~~ is this an aging sign??? i dont know,,, but im usally a kooba,, hh,, lp ,,, botkier,,,, etc bag fan,,, and these recently caught my eye,,,, now im in search of a bright pink or red or purple patent DB wallet,,,, go figure,,,, i  just never know whats going to strike me next!!!  anyone else out there diggin new dooney & bourke???



I still like them, especially some of the newer ones. I have a bronze metallic Chiara.


----------



## Styleforever

MrsMammaGoose said:


> I've never owned one, but must say that most of their designs just don't appeal to me--too old-lady-ish for my taste. But perhaps that used to be different?




No, not all of them, they makes them in many different styles and designs.


----------



## Styleforever

HalcyonGirl said:


> I remember my grandmother carrying D&B. They made a brief comeback when I was in highschool and they came out with the colorful bags with the colorful D&B monogram on them.
> 
> I think handbags have become such a status symbol that D&B have just fallen behind.




I agree handbags have become such a status symbol, I have seen many bags which cost much more to me was not worth the price.


----------



## windycityaj

Thi sone of the first bags I could afford to buy way back when. it was one of my first bags along with Coach.  I still like both even though I have to say that not many of the Dooney styles "call out" to me anymore.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I noticed that in florida...the same demographic that carried db a decade ago have switched to coach.  it had a surge in popularity with the rainbow version. there are still die hard fans...especially in the more rural areas where every other shoulder has a db.


----------



## WithFrises

I had one of the older styles about 10 years ago. It was well made but it weighed a ton so I never purchased another. 

I think the big change came when they introduced the "it" bag with Lindsey Lohan in the ad campaign. They obviously put more effort into the young and trendy part of the business, while leaving the classic lines to go stale. I think they hit bottom for me with the giraffe print craze. I still have not forgiven them for that.


----------



## labelmom5

i think they tend to be a little tacky, the rainbow db and has got to go!


----------



## louislover260

i LOVE the older styles, and all the leather styles, it's the signature and strange things they come out with I hate, but I loooove a classic Dooney!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I've never liked them and never understood the hype even when they were popular. The styles didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Gatsby

DreamingBeauty said:


> I think when they started making the bags with multicolored logos, bees, doodles, hearts, etc. it really wasn't done in a tasteful way and was just so different from the AWL style D&B customers were used to.  These bags started showing up everywhere, including places like TJ Maxx, and this led to D&B being perceived as a cheaper brand, something more on par with brands like Fossil, Nine West, Liz Claiborne, etc.  I'm not saying it is in that category, but that's what many people would place it in and that leads to the bags being less coveted and more like something people will pick up on sale or at an outlet.



I agree with this.  Their bags used to be considered high quality.  When they started doing plastic and hearts and such, they fell out of favor.  It seems like it happened really fast, it was, maybe five or so years ago?  Something like that.


----------



## Miss Dior Cherie

I know the reason I don't enjoy DB anymore is because of their awful CS -- in high school I saved up and bought a white It Bag, and after a while I stored it in my closet inside a dustbag and it basically yellowed in one spot -- big, ugly, dark yellow stains.  I called and emailed them wanting to know if they could clean it or recommend a product but their response was basically "Oh, that happens.  No, we can't help you."  NEVER again will I buy from that crappy company, I basically feel like they stole my $ and I know I'm not the only that's happened to.  If that's how their CS is lately, no wonder they're out of favor (and I'm glad!).


----------



## Div4life

Ok... since we are talking about Dooney, I thought I would post a pic of my Dooney, which btw I DON'T use anymore...but it was my first designer bag when I was 16...and I am 32 now! I am LV girl today!





I loved DB back in the day...but I would not even wear this to get the mail nowadays!!! It is just throwback. Dooney has great quality...but their bags just aren't up to par (looks wise) with what's out there!


----------



## mouseptrolix

I think they simply became too common.... may I say I think that Coach will eventually follow the same fate? On the other hand, LV is common too,  but they do a great job at maintaining a very strong brand, and positioned themselves at such high end with a plethora of canvas bags, that I dont think they will fall out of fashion any time soon. DB brand kinda lost it, I think....


----------



## Div4life

mouseptrolix said:


> I think they simply became too common.... may I say I think that Coach will eventually follow the same fate? On the other hand, LV is common too,  but they do a great job at maintaining a very strong brand, and positioned themselves at such high end with a plethora of canvas bags, that I dont think they will fall out of fashion any time soon. DB brand kinda lost it, I think....


Well Said!


----------



## Styleforever

Names and designs like Burberry and Louis Vuitton are much older than their incorporation dates. Louis Vuitton is considered the emperor of fashions so Dooney can't dare compete with a design nearly 400 years old. America is not old enough to have any brand that old yet. Most of my sales of D & B are international. And I was wondering what was happening among American women?

In nations like France, Japan, Singapore, the Netherlands, England and Italy I have rarely if ever had a xxxx So I think it is whatever people have easy access to they do not covet it as deeply as they covet something they have limited access to. 

xxxs I have come across don't want the plain leather Dooney they always ask for the signature ones with all the bright rainbow colors and all. It is almost like you can't give them a plain Dooney. 

So yes Dooney & Bourke sells quite well in Europe and Asia. So it is still a fashion statement maybe just not in the USA anymore.


----------



## WithFrises

I think selling them on QVC, and making 'QVC only' bags has diminished some of their luster.


----------



## Div4life

WithFrises said:


> I think selling them on QVC, and making 'QVC only' bags has diminished some of their luster.


This is true!!!


----------



## sign_coach925T

I was in the city yesterday and there was a good share of D&B out. at 60th and park and 57th lexington;  bleecker and 7th; mercer, spring . It was primarily colorful new quilt bags mostly east/west hobo and those signature small double handle tote. Now, On the 6 going uptown i saw a lady with a zebra stripe chiara in this rose like color. that bag did "pop" I will have to say as compared to 2006 I see a lot more D&B in the city. I use to live down on thompson and I hardly ever saw a D&B out daily. yesterday i was shocked at the fair share of them out.  Interesting enough,  D&B compared to gucci in NY i saw way more D&B ; but coach has to be like the # 1 seen bag in I will say the country now.  there were more coach bags in NY than LV. I actually saw less speedy's out ; but I think those neverful have taken over especially since they are like same price of a speedy so why not go for the larger bag


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Smashingfashion said:


> I agree about the whole teenage market thing. Who wants to carry a bag high schoolers do? In trying to bring teenagers in they have alienated women and this is coming from a 23 year old.



I agree. Sadly, I think coach is heading down the same path. I went to college in an upscale neighborhood and every 13 year old girl at the mall has a huge coach bag. When a brand tries hard to appeal to teenagers I think it brings the whole brand image down. Women start to feel that they have outgrown the brand when they see so many young girls carrying the same thing, and they move onto other designers.


----------



## Lexie2000

There are some of the more subdued classic Dooneys that always call to me. Invariably I buy one or two a year, use them a bit and then grow tired of them and then sell them, but I think their quality if pretty darn good when you think some of the 600-700 dollar bags you buy have handles falling off. Their All Weather Leather is sturdy as all get out and some of the newer styles are great. I just bought one of their Canvas Duffles to carry through this summer. Their 4000 dollar Leather Elite Bag does make me wonder a bit. Looks lovely....like 600.00 lovely....not 4 Grand!


----------



## liwhi

I was an avid dooney lover just months ago.  Then I decided I needed something not so girly and busy.  I still like dooney and I will probably buy another one in the future, just not in my current style of them.  My taste have changed since coming to this board, I never knew there were so many great bags out there!


----------



## Panda1

Have just seen their new purses with the scottie designs. Have they learned nothing? The designs are very junior high. I would have been happy just buying their classic All Weather Leathers for the rest of my life. I have already moved on to other designer purses. It was nice knowing you DB


----------



## bag-princess

> Have just seen their new purses with the scottie designs.




it's not something i would ever buy but i belong to several boards and let me tell you - there are some ladies that own/breed those little dogs and they are going CRAZY over those bags!!!! i am talking about buying several at a time of these bags with their beloved dogs all over them.

that is why i always say that dooney has something for everyone! we may not like it or want it but believe me someone out their will!


----------



## Styleforever

Sorry but it is the graffiti ones that most people carry. Most people when they buy a designer handbag they want the entire world to know they are carrying it where as many of their plan leather ones if you don' t know the model and design you won't know what it is just by looking at it. This hold true for any designer as to why they have their signature logo all over the bag.


----------



## Grace123

Like Coach, Dooney & Bourke have something for everyone. The younger looks, the classics, and the signatures. I enjoy how Coach and Dooney & Bourke are always pushing the buttons and coming up with something new and fresh. 

We may not always like everything they make but you'd be really hard pressed to find a better quality bag than the All Weather Leather for the money.


----------



## Kansashalo

Smashingfashion said:


> In trying to bring teenagers in they have alienated women and this is coming from a 23 year old.


 
I agree with this statement as well.  I actually think Coach was well on its way to doing the same thing, but it made a u-turn a few years ago to creating more styles for women.

I'm familiar with their AWL and I LOVE some of the styles.  As Grace pointed out you can't beat the style/quality at it's price point.  In fact, I would bet and say that there are probably more D&B's floating around that we know because they have quite a few non-logo bags that are quite stylish.

On a personal note, this thread did take me down memory lane.  I went to high school in the early 90s (I'm 34 now) and D&B was the "it" bag to have! lol


----------



## Styleforever

Panda1 said:


> Have just seen their new purses with the scottie designs. Have they learned nothing? The designs are very junior high. I would have been happy just buying their classic All Weather Leathers for the rest of my life. I have already moved on to other designer purses. It was nice knowing you DB






I tried to find a Scottie bucket in red and black yesterday for my daughter and the local Macy's said they are sold out completely and recommended me to another store which might have some too. So I called instead of driving all the way over there and they were sold out too. So apparently a lot of people beg to differ on this bag.


----------



## lurkernomore

FYI - Macy's can do a search all over the country to look for a bag - you shouldn't have to do it!  I wanted a specific Coach bag in May and the SA searched for me and found the stores that had the bag I wanted.


----------



## frenchtoast

I really enjoyed the animal print bags they came out with, but now I'm glad I didn't get one, as the fakes are everywhere. IMO the purses with all the bright colors and scribble scrabble look like they attract a yougner 'tween' age group (and I'm only 20!). I do like their plain brown leather bags, but haven't purchased one.


----------



## lovesbagz

My very 1st purchase was a Dooney, back in high school.  The classic all leather weather was my favorite. I really don 't care for their canvas or very colorful collections though.  I don 't think I will be investing in another Dooney though.


----------



## Panda1

Just to clarify I'm not saying no one would like this style - you can always find at least 1 person who will like a style. Nor am I saying no one likes Dooney and Bourke. I myself was a big fan of Dooney and Bourke during their classic All Weather Leather Days. In fact I am rooting for them to improve now. My point is that many of their designs are now geared towards young girls instead of adult women which alienated alot of their former fans. The scottie design is an example of a style geared towards younger women or girls. As a side note, I would not assume the success of a design based on the sale at *two* Macys.

Regardless, if you or your daughter love the Scottie design, more power to you. Hope you find your bag.




Styleforever said:


> I tried to find a Scottie bucket in red and black yesterday for my daughter and the local Macy's said they are sold out completely and recommended me to another store which might have some too. So I called instead of driving all the way over there and they were sold out too. So apparently a lot of people beg to differ on this bag.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i have never owned anything D&B. it just does not appeal to me at all. its just "cheap" to me. i know not everyone can afford it, especially with the way the economy is now, but..... i dont know


----------



## tovahs

I just noticed I have gotten less request for Dooney in the past few years.


----------



## mirdc

I think that they have made some progress on some accounts (the vachetta -Florentine bags are very nice), but they go overboard with kitchyness, ie. giraffe/tiger/zebra/cheeta prints.  Where as most of their bags had a certain degree of classiness to them (their ostrich bags in particular come to mind). Their new bags look cheap or like knock-offs, even though they are 'real'.   Even the non-kitchy bags, like the chiara - look bad when done up in their patent (which looks exactly like a cheapo vinyl purse to me).  

I've never liked the signature bags, and when I was in Macy's & Dillards this weekend, I didn't see a single Dooney that I'd feel comfortable paying for with the exception of the Florentine leather ones.  I think their new line of cotton totes with ducks and other varmint on them is especially hideous.  Who thought up that marketing brilliance?  "Yes Bob, lets go with the hot pink cotton satchels with kelly green ducks all over them.  The women will flock to them, we'll have to beat the shoppers off with sticks!".


----------



## HandbagAshley

I used to like Dooney, but that was when I was younger.  I just find the patterns to be too childlike.  Plus for me the way they do the animal prints make it look cheap.  For the price of Dooney I don't want my handbag to look cheap.  I don't find them expensive, but 300-400 dollars should look nice. IMO!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I think in general logo bags have fallen out of style. coast new leather bags dont have the cs everywhere. 

D&B bags were always a bit boring to me.


----------



## Louiebabeee

mirdc said:


> Who thought up that marketing brilliance? "Yes Bob, lets go with the hot pink cotton satchels with kelly green ducks all over them. The women will flock to them, we'll have to beat the shoppers off with sticks!".


 
This made me LOL   though I saw some clear makeup bags with the pink ducks on them and they were pretty cute...but for the bags Ill stick to the leather ones.


----------



## frenchtoast

Louiebabeee said:


> This made me LOL  though I saw some clear makeup bags with the pink ducks on them and they were pretty cute...but for the bags Ill stick to the leather ones.


 
It made me LOL as well.   I did like the clear makeup bags as well, but wouldn't buy anything


----------



## doublej

I think the decline started when they began imitating the Louis Vuitton Multicolore line... it was such a complete ridiculous copy it made the brand itself look like a fake.


----------



## Louiebabeee

doublej said:


> I think the decline started when they began imitating the Louis Vuitton Multicolore line... it was such a complete ridiculous copy it made the brand itself look like a fake.


 
I never really thought the "it" bags really looked like the LV multicolor...but they do turn yellow after like two or three years ush:   I dont expect my $200 bag to "go bad" after two years. lol.


----------



## Styleforever

tovahs said:


> I just noticed I have gotten less request for Dooney in the past few years.




I have too, that is why I was wondering if anything happened with this designer I was not aware of.


----------



## Styleforever

Louiebabeee said:


> I never really thought the "it" bags really looked like the LV multicolor...but they do turn yellow after like two or three years ush:   I dont expect my $200 bag to "go bad" after two years. lol.




The Dooney "IT" was out long before Louis Vuitton made the multicolored bag. It was out for the first time back in the 1980's. They just brought it back in the late 90's. But it had been out before.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

I love my pink dooney and dooney heart wallet. But don't see many I like anymore. I have a friend who's 10 yr old has 5 dooneys! they are obviously appealing to a way younger market. I'm only 26 but there stuff looks more childish now.


----------



## selmom07

The giraffe print bags that they had a few years back were simply gorgeous, well designed and high quality leathers and coated canvas.  They were also a bit unique among the other animal prints at the time, I thought.  Then, every cheap mall kiosk under the sun started with the knock-off of the giraffe and zebra prints, and it was nauseating.  Just what fake LVs do, too, Chanel, etc--they ruin it for those who appreciate authentic beauty of the bags, take care to save and collect the REAL things.  D&B isn't strong enough to survive the fake factor, I don't believe. I think D&B was bastardized by fakes _and_ by too much mass marketing.  When there are scads of them in TJ Maxx (like someone else said earlier),  who wants to shell out $300 for one at Macy's?  

I also feel Coach is on its way to mass marketing itself out of favor. Every shirtless man and his flip-flopped wife carries a big Coach Bag, here, _look at my Coach Bag!!!_ Teenagers, too, it's crazy.    Just my opinion though.


----------



## pinkdecember

D&B does not appeal to me either but when I was in Las Vegas last April, I went in the store for sh*ts & giggles and came out with the CALF MEDIUM ZIPPER SAC in Cobalt (blue). It is a great everyday bag and goes well with a lot of outfits ... especially jeans! I get compliments ALL THE TIME!

I can't say, however, that there's another D&B handbag that I want right now ...


----------



## Grace123

pinkdecember said:


> D&B does not appeal to me either but when I was in Las Vegas last April, I went in the store for sh*ts & giggles and came out with the CALF MEDIUM ZIPPER SAC in Cobalt (blue). It is a great everyday bag and goes well with a lot of outfits ... especially jeans! I get compliments ALL THE TIME!
> 
> I can't say,* however, that there's another D&B handbag that I want right now* ...


 
I haven't bought a new Dooney in a very long time, but this year I'm waiting for the fall plaid line to appear. I definitely want one of those.


----------



## Styleforever

Does anyone know where I can find a Dooney Red & Black Scottie, my 13 year daughter is about to drive me nuts about it.


----------



## Grace123

Styleforever said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a Dooney Red & Black Scottie, my 13 year daughter is about to drive me nuts about it.


 
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=12681


----------



## crazyboutcoach

I'm so glad to have finally found a Dooney & Bourke thread (I've typed in the search & this is the 1st one I've found after scrolling & scrolling)!  I have also wondered what was up with seeming lack of D&B enthusiasm (maybe it's because u see more celebs with Coach & L.V. more than u do with D&B).  I had 1 in the 4th grade (a hunter green, pebbled leather drawstring bag with cognac trim) & haven't owned 1 ever since...I guess becuase I got bored with overly "sophisticated" style.  I don't find the animal prints or printed canvas attractive at all (I like some siggs). I'm a leather lover & love the patent leather in the varieties of colors they offer now & they have some silouettes that are both modern classics.  I also like the hardware & am toying with the idea of getting a patent Chiara. I think that every bag lover should have at least 1 D&B in her collection, They are sold right next to the Coach bags in my local Dillard's.


----------



## Bay

I don't know, I never liked the brand because of their styles.


----------



## twdavis

D&B was my first designer bag purchase in 1990. I LOVED that bag to pieces and still have it just because it took me so long to save for it. I had several others after that. They were very good quality and held up well to my abuse. 
My honest opinion is that when Liz Claiborne bought D&B (1996) the quality went south. They were made inexpensively but still had the high price tag. I was not happy with the "cutesy" colors and monogram. I was in love with the "all weather leather"! So that's when I made the transition to other bags.


----------



## Styleforever

Grace123 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=12681



Thanks Grace, I was over at their site last Friday and they were sold out the bucket so I guess they restocked them. Again, thanks


----------



## Styleforever

crazyboutcoach said:


> I'm so glad to have finally found a Dooney & Bourke thread (I've typed in the search & this is the 1st one I've found after scrolling & scrolling)!  I have also wondered what was up with seeming lack of D&B enthusiasm (maybe it's because u see more celebs with Coach & L.V. more than u do with D&B).  I had 1 in the 4th grade (a hunter green, pebbled leather drawstring bag with cognac trim) & haven't owned 1 ever since...I guess becuase I got bored with overly "sophisticated" style.  I don't find the animal prints or printed canvas attractive at all (I like some siggs). I'm a leather lover & love the patent leather in the varieties of colors they offer now & they have some silouettes that are both modern classics.  I also like the hardware & am toying with the idea of getting a patent Chiara. I think that every bag lover should have at least 1 D&B in her collection, They are sold right next to the Coach bags in my local Dillard's.





I thought it was odd no one talking about Dooney, so I decided to talk about them. I know the popularity died down some over the past several years but it is still an American Iconic bag. 

I know there was a Dooney a few years ago named for the lady who plays on the show called "Heroes" 

You are right whatever the celebrities are carrying is what is considered the "in" bag. A few years ago everyone had to have a Dooney Big Sac all because several celebrities were carrying them. So if the celerities start back to carry them again you will hear a lot of rave over them again. 

I liked the Zebra it went well with a black leather coat and a black blazer I own. I can't seems to correlate the Giraffe with much of anything other than plain brown, white or black.


----------



## Styleforever

What I have been searching for a long time is the original Blue Nile ostrich leather in either a tote or just about anything in that original color.  know it was discontinued years ago. They came out with another blue Nile about 3 years ago but it lighter blue than the original one and not as pretty. The original one was the actual color of the Blue Nile diamond. It's a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## BigPurseSue

crazyboutcoach said:


> I'm so glad to have finally found a Dooney & Bourke thread (I've typed in the search & this is the 1st one I've found after scrolling & scrolling)! I have also wondered what was up with seeming lack of D&B enthusiasm (maybe it's because u see more celebs with Coach & L.V. more than u do with D&B). I had 1 in the 4th grade (a hunter green, pebbled leather drawstring bag with cognac trim) & haven't owned 1 ever since...I guess becuase I got bored with overly "sophisticated" style. I don't find the animal prints or printed canvas attractive at all (I like some siggs). I'm a leather lover & love the patent leather in the varieties of colors they offer now & they have some silouettes that are both modern classics. I also like the hardware & am toying with the idea of getting a patent Chiara. I think that every bag lover should have at least 1 D&B in her collection, They are sold right next to the Coach bags in my local Dillard's.


 

I LOVE those patent Chiara bags. They look both fun and classic at the same time. 

I agree that everyone should have at least one Dooney in their collection. What I like about them is that you see women of all ages carrying them--from 90-year-old ladies to young teens. You see that with Coach too. Truly the sign of an American icon. 

Didn't know they were purchased by Liz Claiborne. That explains a bit.


----------



## twdavis

I will say that I am liking the newer patent line but I'd still rather spend my money on other bags.


----------



## Styleforever

I like them mainly because it doesn't take the entire week's paycheck to get one. To me when a bag start costing more than my weekly salary then to me it is too high. I like the ability to change them up often without again costing more than my house note. I have a black Marchesa leather tote, the same leather used in some Italian sport car's seats that cost me only 89.00.


----------



## Louiebabeee

Does anyone know if the leather is waterproof, or if i buy a leather bag if i need to spray it with the apple stuff. ?


----------



## Grace123

Louiebabeee said:


> Does anyone know if the leather is waterproof, or if i buy a leather bag if i need to spray it with the apple stuff. ?


 
If you buy the all weather leather, you don't need to do a thing. You can run over the bag with a truck and not hurt it. As for some of the other leathers, you'd best check with D&B on that.


----------



## Grace123

This has been posted before but it's worth a repost: http://lyramag.blogspot.com/2009/04/dooney-bourke-fall-2009-preview.html

I'm dying to get my hands on one of those red plaid bags and I'd kill for that patent luggage set, not to mention the gloves!


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Styleforever said:


> I thought it was odd no one talking about Dooney, so I decided to talk about them. I know the popularity died down some over the past several years but it is still an American Iconic bag.
> 
> I know there was a Dooney a few years ago named for the lady who plays on the show called "Heroes"
> 
> You are right whatever the celebrities are carrying is what is considered the "in" bag. A few years ago everyone had to have a Dooney Big Sac all because several celebrities were carrying them. So if the celerities start back to carry them again you will hear a lot of rave over them again.
> 
> I liked the Zebra it went well with a black leather coat and a black blazer I own. I can't seems to correlate the Giraffe with much of anything other than plain brown, white or black.


 
Yeah, outta the animal print, I would'nt mind the zebra, its just the ones I seen up close have more brown stripes than black, but also, in my area (where people are still D&B crazy) I see alot of fake D&B animal print bags & the D&B canvas with the bug prints or ice cream prints (for i.e.-they just seem too novelty or childish for me & I'm 25. I hate the thought of paying alot for a canvas bag (which is hard to spot clean) unless, it's a coated canvas like LV or Coach (love my OP Art coted canvas large Leah).  I am still a fan of chic, patent leather bag no matter what brand as lonf as it's good quality.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Louiebabeee said:


> Does anyone know if the leather is waterproof, or if i buy a leather bag if i need to spray it with the apple stuff. ?


 
Their All Weather Leather is waterproof. 

But their untreated vachetta, which is used on a lot of the bags, especially as trim on the fabric bags, is definitely not. Any fleck of rain or other water splash you get on the vachetta will leave a permanent water mark. It's really the pits. 

Dooney says that you shouldn't treat either the AWL or vachetta leather with apple or any other protector or leather conditioner. I called the company at one point and asked. 

Maybe someone else has some additional or updated information for caring for the leather?


----------



## Louiebabeee

hm well the bag i am looking at is the cowhide leather tote bag. Its a newer one, i guess ill have to call and ask. Where do you get the all weather leather bags? I dont see any online.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Louiebabeee said:


> hm well the bag i am looking at is the cowhide leather tote bag. Its a newer one, i guess ill have to call and ask. *Where do you get the all weather leather bags? I dont see any online.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Last season they had some All Weather Leather bags, but I don't see any online this season. Sometimes they pop up in the sales pages.
> 
> The AWL bags were Dooney's claim to fame back in the '80s and '90s. AWL is a heavy-duty preshrunk leather that will stand up to anything. Rather stiff. If you search for "vintage Dooney" on ebay you'll come up with pictures of all sorts of AWL bags.
> 
> Dooney kind of dropped the ball on AWL leather some years ago when they began emphasizing their plastic-coated canvas bags. The AWL bags became far and few between.
> 
> Before you buy a cowhide bag I would definitely call Dooney's customer service and ask how to treat it and whether it's water-resistant.


----------



## SKelly

I loved D&B back in the day (20 years ago) when the original AWL was made. It was classic without being stuffy (altho' some styles WERE seemingly for the ladies-who-lunch set) but barfed when all the new styles came out. 

Last year I bought a vintage AWL red pebbled leather satchel (similar to a LV 35 speedy) that I receive compliments on every time I carry it. Then I found an olive/tan/oak drawstring vintage AWL bucket bag like the LV Noe. Again, numerous compliments. I paid $40-$60 each. They retailed for about $300 each in 1989ish.

I think, as other posters have noted, that the jump to prints has made the line somewhat youthful, which may also be perceived as less "exclusive". I like the Madras line, but am a stubborn lover of the vintage AWL.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

QUOTE> BigPurseSue>I agree that everyone should have at least one Dooney in their collection. What I like about them is that you see women of all ages carrying them--from 90-year-old ladies to young teens. You see that with Coach too. Truly the sign of an American icon. 

I totally agree with u!  The fact that all ages love & can pull off carying a bag shows the brand's versatility which is a quality I admire in a brand.  If a brand has bags that only older women or just teens can wear, it's a put off.  D&B & Coach have a wide variety of styles for every taste & I love that not all the bags look the same.  Plus, U don't have to save & save for a really long time or pay a fortune for them.  Every time I save for a particular L.V., the price goes up or becomes unavailable for purchase online & my nearest retailer is several hundred miles away & may have limited styles to choose from.


----------



## BelWah Bag Lady

While I hate the cartoonish collections, I love D&B's patent leather lines. I think the styles are great for the price range and the colors are gorgeous. The Fall 2009 collection looks great, and I especially love the Tartan and Dillen Leather bags.


----------



## Grace123

Louiebabeee said:


> hm well the bag i am looking at is the cowhide leather tote bag. Its a newer one, i guess ill have to call and ask. Where do you get the all weather leather bags? I dont see any online.


 
QVC has several styles in AWL: http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx...OONEYBOURKE&cm_sp=MH-_-FASHION-_-DOONEYBOURKE


----------



## pinkdecember

Grace123 said:


> I haven't bought a new Dooney in a very long time, but this year I'm waiting for the fall plaid line to appear. I definitely want one of those.


 

Where can I find the fall plaid line? I'd love to see ...


----------



## Louiebabeee

hey can i ask you'r opinions on this one? Its an AWL one from QVC. Im looking for a bag for school...

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ll-Weather-Leather-II-Zip-Top-Pocket-Tote-Bag


----------



## BelWah Bag Lady

pinkdecember said:


> Where can I find the fall plaid line? I'd love to see ...


 
http://lyramag.blogspot.com/2009/04/dooney-bourke-fall-2009-preview.html

At the bottom of the post


----------



## seaotta

MJDaisy said:


> when i was in high school a few years ago it was really popular with girls in my school...*do high schoolers still use it?* my first purse was a DB...it was the hearts one it was really tiny. i still have it for sentimental value. i also have a HUGE pink zebra dooney and bourke that i use for my school bag or weekend trips. i love it for that purpose, it's really cute.



I went to visit some teachers from my high school about a year ago and all the girls were carrying Coach purses, but I remember when I was in high school it was DB.

I do like some of their new stuff though.  I just bought one of their cosmetic cases with the ducks all over it, and want the matching tote too but I would use it for travel or something, it's not something I would wear around regularly. I used to not like their bags but some of the stuff I've seen lately I kind of like.  

I went to Nordstrom the other day to shop the sale before the sale type thing with my boyfriend's mom, and there were all these really gross DB totes that were super matronly. No one had touched them. So it's kind of hit and miss with DB for me.


----------



## Grace123

Louiebabeee said:


> hey can i ask you'r opinions on this one? Its an AWL one from QVC. Im looking for a bag for school...
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ll-Weather-Leather-II-Zip-Top-Pocket-Tote-Bag


 

I used to have that bag! I used it for work every day for nearly 2 years and it looked like new when I sold it. I wasn't careful with it either. It should do well for you!


----------



## Louiebabeee

Grace123 said:


> I used to have that bag! I used it for work every day for nearly 2 years and it looked like new when I sold it. I wasn't careful with it either. It should do well for you!


 
yeah I read the reviews and a lot of people said it was their school/work bag. Im not sure what color I'd get though..I have so many tan bags im thinking I need a new color,


----------



## Styleforever

I still carry my Tartan bucket with the chain handle I bought about 5 years ago. 

Especially days I have a lot of junk to carry and doesn't want to mess up my other bags. I had two but my son's kindergarten teacher bought the other one and she said she wanted it to use it to teach the kids their colors because Dooney & Bourke has so many colors other designer don't use and sure enough she used it for that purpose so one day my son came home telling me his teacher had my bag. She told me he tried to take it from her and it was hilarious how he got mad and told her, she had better to give him his mom's bag or else. I had to tell him "No honey it is no longer mommy's bag.....it belongs to Ms. ____ now."


----------



## Styleforever

Grace123 said:


> I used to have that bag! I used it for work every day for nearly 2 years and it looked like new when I sold it. I wasn't careful with it either. It should do well for you!




Grace, I agree. That's one of the things I like about Dooney, you don't have to treat it like a delicate flower. It can stand up to the call of real everyday living. You can bang them around and they still looks great. I have tried that with a lot more expensive bags including Louis Vuitton and boy aren't you sorry afterward. They don't hold up as long as I like a bag to hold up and still looks good.


----------



## doublej

I think they lowered their value by selling them in stores like Marshalls.


----------



## Wtistms

Dooney and Burke is a canidean brand I understood. Is dificult to get in united states and a guess even more dificult in Europe. Any way I agree that is a very clasic style of handbags. I don´t know if there is people that wear that style any more. They sould consider reenvent themselves.


----------



## Coach10619

Dooney & Bourke isn't hard to get in the USA.  I don't know about Europe but, in the US, there are a lot of retail stores that carry them.   Plus, you can order them on qvc.com 

I used to not be that into Dooney.  I bought a few Dooneys in the past and I sold them all on ebay and now, I regret selling them because, these past few months, I have been really loving Dooney for some reason.  I wish I still had the ones I sold :cry:



Wtistms said:


> Dooney and Burke is a canidean brand I understood. Is dificult to get in united states and a guess even more dificult in Europe. Any way I agree that is a very clasic style of handbags. I don´t know if there is people that wear that style any more. They sould consider reenvent themselves.


----------



## bag-princess

> Dooney and Burke is a canidean brand I understood.




D&B is not a canadian brand at all!  their headquarters are in Norwalk,Connecticut as it has been since they started in 1975.


----------



## sndc99

I had one of the awl satchels in college a long time ago...or at least it feels that way.  Than the style got to young for me....but my daughter will love the one I bought for her.  I got her the wallet and purse and key chain of the barrel bag with hearts a few years ago and it's just waiting for her.  I have a dr. bag I still adore in a leather that is to die for but that is it.  I still respect them but once you start with them and start moving up and the cascade of buying begins.  you spend more everytime...I think DB is a good starter purse that will lead you to other things.  If I liked one of there bags I would buy it.


----------



## Styleforever

Wtistms said:


> Dooney and Burke is a Canadian brand I understood. Is difficult to get in united states and a guess even more difficult in Europe. Any way I agree that is a very classic style of handbags. I don´t know if there is people that wear that style any more. They should consider reinvent themselves.



No, Dooney & Bourke is not Canadian is one of the original American brands. One of the original American Icons. They got started making military bags for the US Army during WWII. They were just incorporated in 1976 but they had been around much longer. Like people think Louis Vuitton was just found in the 1800"s when it was not, the first maker of what we now call Louis Vuitton designed luggages for the the Sun King of France, Louis XIV.That's  why sword of Joan of Arc the maiden of Orleans is the company's logo. It's all over their monograms bags. Like Coach was taken from the design and durability of the bags of the American old west, during the the days of the pony express. These designs were later incorporated but they haven't just came on the scene in recent years.


----------



## Styleforever

doublej said:


> I think they lowered their value by selling them in stores like Marshalls.




I really don't think, like in France you can get real Chanel at their equivalent of our Marshalls and TJ Marxx, but Chanel is not that cheap here in the US. A bag is always cheaper in it's nation of origin than overseas. Walking the street of Milan you will more likely see someone carrying a Dooney, Kate Spade, Coach, Michael Kors or even Vera Bradley than you would carrying a Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Gucci, Fendi or Prada becuase they can get these bags relatively easy there. So the value isn't less it is just that American women have easy access to them.


----------



## jellyv

* Like people think Louis Vuitton was just found in the 1800"s when it was not, the first maker of what we now call Louis Vuitton designed luggages for the the Sun King of France, Louis XIV.*


 Louis Vuitton the individual, who gave rise to the firm, was born in 1821, generations after the Sun King. The house was associated with royalty, but it's a nineteenth-century firm, not earlier than that. Or do you have different information to point to, confirming your statement? I would like to know about that.
*
 What That's  why sword of Joan of Arc the maiden of Orleans is the company's logo. It's all over their monograms bags. *

What's your source on this? I've never seen anything about this.


----------



## Styleforever

crazyboutcoach said:


> Yeah, outta the animal print, I would'nt mind the zebra, its just the ones I seen up close have more brown stripes than black, but also, in my area (where people are still D&B crazy) I see alot of fake D&B animal print bags & the D&B canvas with the bug prints or ice cream prints (for i.e.-they just seem too novelty or childish for me & I'm 25. I hate the thought of paying alot for a canvas bag (which is hard to spot clean) unless, it's a coated canvas like LV or Coach (love my OP Art coted canvas large Leah).  I am still a fan of chic, patent leather bag no matter what brand as lonf as it's good quality.




The ones with the brown blend is not a zebra it is a giraffe. And if a zebra had brown spots it was a fake, they did make it in other colors such as pink, green and magenta.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Styleforever said:


> The ones with the brown blend is not a zebra it is a giraffe. And if a zebra had brown spots it was a fake, they did make it in other colors such as pink, green and magenta.


 
I just received a free catalog from D&B (Fall & winter 2008!?!? Those cheapos! I thought it was a NEW catalog! Oh well.) & am in Love with the black & white Zebra Patent Leather & Canvas Medium Chiara.  They also have real D&B bags in here as with brown, & tan stripes.  LOL, I never saw a pink, green or magenta zebra in real life!  I prefer my animal prints to be "true to life" as possible, but that's just me.  I love both zebras & giraffes as part of my favorite animals & am well aware of the difference between the 2 patterns of each animals coat.  Not trying to be mean or hateful or anything, but just had to clarify that. Sorry, but it was bugging.


----------



## bag-princess

> They also have real D&B bags in here as with brown


that is correct!!  in the new summer 2009 catalogs they have a new zebra print that is done in brown and it is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  i never wanted one of their zebra bags until i saw these.   just take a look at the dooney site - one of the new zebra bags is on the homepage in the brown stripe!





> I never saw a pink, green or magenta zebra in real life!


and neither have i. and not on any of the authentic dooney zebra bags either.  and black and red are the only colors they have ever offered on their zebra designs - until now!


----------



## Nancy in VA

I have some vintage made in USA Dooney that I keep in my closet - very well made - liked the animal prints but hate the little plaque that says Dooney on it - got disgusted when the fakes ones were everywhere - I like the fact that their website has great sales.
And - BTW - Years ago QVC sold Coach.


----------



## bag-princess

> And - BTW - Years ago QVC sold Coach.




they sure did!!  i did not know that until a couple of ladies told me because that is how they bought their first coach bags.


----------



## Grace123

jellyv said:


> * Like people think Louis Vuitton was just found in the 1800"s when it was not, the first maker of what we now call Louis Vuitton designed luggages for the the Sun King of France, Louis XIV.*
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton the individual, who gave rise to the firm, was born in 1821, generations after the Sun King. The house was associated with royalty, but it's a nineteenth-century firm, not earlier than that. Or do you have different information to point to, confirming your statement? I would like to know about that.
> 
> *What That's why sword of Joan of Arc the maiden of Orleans is the company's logo. It's all over their monograms bags. *
> 
> What's your source on this? I've never seen anything about this.


 
Curious about this myself? Can anyone enlighten us or do we need to actually do the research ourselves?


----------



## Styleforever

jellyv said:


> * Like people think Louis Vuitton was just found in the 1800"s when it was not, the first maker of what we now call Louis Vuitton designed luggages for the the Sun King of France, Louis XIV.*
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton the individual, who gave rise to the firm, was born in 1821, generations after the Sun King. The house was associated with royalty, but it's a nineteenth-century firm, not earlier than that. Or do you have different information to point to, confirming your statement? I would like to know about that.
> *
> What That's  why sword of Joan of Arc the maiden of Orleans is the company's logo. It's all over their monograms bags. *
> 
> What's your source on this? I've never seen anything about this.





The man Louis Vuitton took what was already being created in France and incorporated it into a household name. These original designs did not have the LV on them, they only had the [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*The* Fleur De Lis which was used in honor of Joan of Arc, the Maiden of Orleans. It is the same line from the same family but a different design. This is the design antique dealers and collectors looks for not the ones with the LV's. The LV was later added to the bags, trunks and luggages. 

In designer items if someone take it further as Louis Vuitton did they usually incoroprate the history too of where the items the original came from and who started them. No the original ones were not called "LOUIS VUITTON" that is the incorporation name but this man is a descendant of the same family who first started making these items during the reign of Louis XIV. Those from this time period are worth hundreds of thousands of dollars and some have been bought and sold for millions. 

This information would be found in a antique collector's volume. Which I seriously doubt you would find online. Some appraisers from a luxury auction house like [/SIZE][/FONT]_Sotheby's would be able to tell you more. _


----------



## ckie

i never really liked the monogram print...


----------



## jellyv

*Quoting Styleforever Fleur De Lis which was used in honor of Joan of Arc, the Maiden of Orle*ans. *
*

The fleur de lis  goes back hundreds of years before Joan of Arc as a French royal symbol, and beyond that far into antiquity. Joan of Arc _used_ the fleur de lis, but it is a French royal symbol, not particularly related to her. And the flower in the Monogram is not definitely attributed as a fleur de lis, as far as I've ever read: the more frequent explanation is Japanese design inspiration.

If you're saying that antique luggage with a fleur de lis is of interest to *Vuitton *collectors, I believe this is mistaken.
 It may have importance to collectors of French antiques per se.

I realize this is off topic here anyway, just addressing some comments presented as fact.


----------



## Styleforever

jellyv said:


> *Quoting Styleforever Fleur De Lis which was used in honor of Joan of Arc, the Maiden of Orle*ans.
> 
> The fleur de lis  goes back hundreds of years before Joan of Arc as a French royal symbol, and beyond that far into antiquity. Joan of Arc _used_ the fleur de lis, but it is a French royal symbol, not particularly related to her. And the flower in the Monogram is not definitely attributed as a fleur de lis, as far as I've ever read: the more frequent explanation is Japanese design inspiration.
> 
> If you're saying that antique luggage with a fleur de lis is of interest to *Vuitton *collectors, I believe this is mistaken.
> It may have importance to collectors of French antiques per se.
> 
> I realize this is off topic here anyway, just addressing some comments presented as fact.



I did not say it was of interest to people who just buy them for a status symbol but to people who buy them for investment it is of great interest.  The 300 year old luggages without the "LV's" on them are worth a whole lot of money. They are luggages and wardrobes not handbags as we know them today the closest one to a handbag is the noe and it was originally a wine carrier not a handbag. I present these things as fact because I collect antique and limited edition bags and luggages for investments and have seen the luggages I am referring to. Not that I could afford it unless I intended to sell the house to pay for it. 

I am aware the usage of the fleur de lis  goes back to the days of Roman occupation when they were called Gaul. It was used to represent Joan of Arc becuase they believed she saved them from British occupation. And it is not viewed as a flower but as a sword in association with the representation of her. So the original designer used it on the luggages for the king to show his _patriotic_ spirit for his nation and plus he was making it for the king, so it had to be something associated with the French people and their heritage. Until they were incorporated after the  French Revolution no one else owned any because it was unlawful for anyone to own the exact same thing a king or queen or a member of the royal family owned.


----------



## jellyv

Then we have clarified that Louis Vuitton is a firm that originated in the nineteenth century (as most people know, and which is only logical), and that its designs have nothing to do with Joan of Arc. You asserted otherwise, and it's good to have the misunderstanding cleared up.

And back to topic we go.


----------



## Styleforever

My daughter finally got her Scottie bucket in red last week and I told her to save it until school starts next month. I am not buying a new one if she mess it up before her first day of school.


----------



## doublej

Styleforever said:


> I really don't think, like in France you can get real Chanel at their equivalent of our Marshalls and TJ Marxx, but Chanel is not that cheap here in the US. A bag is always cheaper in it's nation of origin than overseas. Walking the street of Milan you will more likely see someone carrying a Dooney, Kate Spade, Coach, Michael Kors or even Vera Bradley than you would carrying a Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Gucci, Fendi or Prada becuase they can get these bags relatively easy there. So the value isn't less it is just that American women have easy access to them.



regardless...their value is lowered in the u.s. by selling them in marshalls.


----------



## Styleforever

Did you know a place called Filene's Basement sometimes even carried Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Fendi and Prada, I have never seen any Chanel there but I have seen the other mentioned there so all the designers. So no matter what designer you name they all have another way of moving their products others than the most popular known avenue regardless of what they may say. 

And by these stores carrying them haven't made them any cheaper in the USA. I wish it did. I have seen a few Gucci, Fendi, YSL, and Prada especially their sunglasses and wallets at some area's TJ Marx but that still doesn't make them cheap. I once found a Burberry Wallet at a local Marshall but Burberry is still high... if you ask me. It's the public opinion not the so much their avenue of venture that cause the prices to go up or down.  They are all still costly, so it is just in American women's opinion this is not so to the rest of the world. Which is a good thing because it is American companies which bring money back to the USA not any of these foreign companies. 

I thought about your argument here last week at a local Dooney store in the mall but they said the bag I wanted was still 145.00 plus tax. So I didn't see where they brought the price down because they sells them at Marshall. I wish that did.


----------



## Grace123

Styleforever said:


> *Did you know a place called Filene's Basement sometimes even carried Louis Vuitton, Gucci,* Fendi and Prada, I have never seen any Chanel there but I have seen the other mentioned there so all the designers. So no matter what designer you name they all have another way of moving their products others than the most popular known avenue regardless of what they may say.
> 
> And by these stores carrying them haven't made them any cheaper in the USA. I wish it did. I have seen a few Gucci, Fendi, YSL, and Prada especially their sunglasses and wallets at some area's TJ Marx but that still doesn't make them cheap. I once found a Burberry Wallet at a local Marshall but Burberry is still high... if you ask me. It's the public opinion not the so much their avenue of venture that cause the prices to go up or down. They are all still costly, so it is just in American women's opinion this is not so to the rest of the world. Which is a good thing because it is American companies which bring money back to the USA not any of these foreign companies.
> 
> I thought about your argument here last week at a local Dooney store in the mall but they said the bag I wanted was still 145.00 plus tax. So I didn't see where they brought the price down because they sells them at Marshall. I wish that did.


 
Filene's selling LV? Where would they get LV? Is there a boutique in Filene's?


----------



## Styleforever

bag-princess said:


> i think it is a little too broad a stroke to say that this brand has fallen out of favor with buyers - instead of some buyers. they have a couple of lines of bags like the one above that does not scream dooney and bourke as soon as you see it because it is not covered in the initials.  their leather is very,very good and i love their bags. now the grafica i can do without because i don't need or want things like popsicles or candy all over my bag. but i can appreciate it because i see girls and women carrying them and i like that they have something for everyone!  we don't have to like everything they produce! even LV has made some bags that i have seen and wondered what in the world was the person thinking when that design was created!




I agree, we all aren't going to like the same bag and I agree I did make an err  in saying they have fallen out of favorites with buyers. I will rephrase that to some buyers. 

I can see from here they haven't at all. It is just one of those cool down stages that designers go through. I saw plenty of women in their store last week when I was there.  Speaking of Louis Vuitton, I love them dearly but that LV patchwork made a few years ago has to go. That's the ugliest patchwork I have ever seen. I have seen real live homeless people hobo bags looks better than that!


----------



## bag-princess

> My daughter finally got her Scottie bucket in red last week and I told her to save it until school starts next month. I am not buying a new one if she mess it up before her first day of school.




i bet she did NOT like that at all!!!    those bags are so cute.


----------



## Styleforever

bag-princess said:


> i bet she did NOT like that at all!!!    those bags are so cute.




Oh no, she looovves it. Carried it yesterday when we went shopping. I carried my all weather leather satchel so we would at least be carrying bays by the same designer.


----------



## vhdos

I, for one, can not stand D&B.  It's EVERYWHERE.  I have no desire to own the same bag that everyone else does.


----------



## bag-princess

> Oh no, she looovves it. Carried it yesterday when we went shopping




i know she had to love that bag styleforever!!  what i meant by "i bet she didn't like that at all" was you telling her to save it until school starts!  i would not have been able to do it either!


----------



## Styleforever

bag-princess said:


> i know she had to love that bag styleforever!!  what i meant by "i bet she didn't like that at all" was you telling her to save it until school starts!  i would not have been able to do it either!



When I reminded her I was not buying another bag if she mess that one up before the first day of school. 
Her exact words were "Mom, I am practicing to get the feel of the weigh of it on my arm, so I will be comfortable with it when school starts." 

I asked her why don't you carry your Lucky Brand I bought you back this spring. She replied, "Mom, I already know the weigh of that bag I have to get used to the weigh of this new one." 

I let her continue to think she was fooling me. I saw her showing it to her best friend when I stopped to pick the girl up to go to the mall with us. She tried to steer me toward Neiman Marcus' Gucci section. But I said "Oh no you don't little Miss, I am not buying that! When you turn 16 I *might* buy you one." She said she was just looking. But I know my kid___it goes from looking to wanting to pestering me relentlessly about it.


----------



## bag-princess

you have quite the little talker styleforever!!  i love how she wanted to "practice" carrying it to get the feel of it.  i think i am going to try that one!!
i don't have any girls thank goodness or i would be in real trouble! i am the only girl in the house so my bag addiction is my own. by husband and 2 boys could care less about them.


----------



## Styleforever

bag-princess said:


> you have quite the little talker styleforever!!  i love how she wanted to "practice" carrying it to get the feel of it.  i think i am going to try that one!!
> i don't have any girls thank goodness or i would be in real trouble! i am the only girl in the house so my bag addiction is my own. by husband and 2 boys could care less about them.




Yes, I do!!! 

I think she may have gotten that one from me 

Sometime I try bags on in a store and see if they are comfortable to carry. I didn't know she was paying that close attention I wish she paid that much attention when I say "it is your night to do the dishes" 

You are so lucky you don't have to share your bag money but then again try talking to a son about bags. Yeah, I know husbands and sons could care less what bag you are carrying or buying. With daughters you can share your obsession with them and their eyes doesn't glare over at your talking about them.


----------



## greyhoundgal

I just don't really like their stuff very much. To me their bags are geared to 13 year olds or 70 year olds. There isn't much there for the ages in between. I have always thought of Dooney as a "high school" brand. It always seems to be popular with school girls who then move on to Coach and LV after they go into University. It's weird though because I can't really put my finger on it but Dooney just hasn't found the "it factor" yet.


----------



## greyhoundgal

bag-princess said:


> i think it is a little too broad a stroke to say that this brand has fallen out of favor with buyers - instead of some buyers. they have a couple of lines of bags like the one above that does not scream dooney and bourke as soon as you see it because it is not covered in the initials. their leather is very,very good and i love their bags. now the grafica i can do without because i don't need or want things like popsicles or candy all over my bag. but i can appreciate it because i see girls and women carrying them and i like that they have something for everyone! we don't have to like everything they produce! *even LV has made some bags that i have seen and wondered what in the world was the person thinking when that design was created!*


 
LOL...I guess if LV can put Cherries on their bags then Dooney can put popsicles and candy on theirs!


----------



## isbltqe07

D&B have bags that are practical and for everyday use. But it's not for me , most of their bags are styles from ten years or more back. They should come out with more modern and stylish bags to be popular as they used to be. Also, with new bags like Botkier, Kooba , Lockheart or Gustto , D & B bags fail to compete with the latest trend considering that the price would be more or less the same or a little bit more.


----------



## waterlily0924

The brand seems to embody everything I don't like about logo bags..
1. It is not that pretty. 
2. A lot of times the reason ppl buy logo bags is to show off ppl that they are carrying "designer" bags. 
3. I don't like the material and color.


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

DreamingBeauty said:


> I think when they started making the bags with multicolored logos, bees, doodles, hearts, etc. it really wasn't done in a tasteful way and was just so different from the AWL style D&B customers were used to. These bags started showing up everywhere, including places like TJ Maxx, and this led to D&B being perceived as a cheaper brand, something more on par with brands like Fossil, Nine West, Liz Claiborne, etc. I'm not saying it is in that category, but that's what many people would place it in and that leads to the bags being less coveted and more like something people will pick up on sale or at an outlet.


 

I totally agree with you and most people think because D&B is sold in store like Macy's or TJMaxx that they are cheap. I remember when I was in High School everyone had a Dooney and I wanted one so bad but my parents could not afford it. When I got older I bought a about 5 but I never use them anymore. They just don't do it to me anymore. I have evolved I guess.


----------



## monokuro

I admit my first "designer" purse was a Dooney.. but the purses back then were geared towards highschools.. it was the "IT" bags from Dooney that caught my attention.. the cute designs and the colorfulness.. and the rainbow zippers~ Hehe.. then I moved on to coach once I was in senior year in high school and since then i've been stuck on coach and moved on to Louis Vuitton. 

Some of the stuff Dooney makes now it just.. not for me.. all the weird plaid and weird fonts and just odd designs just don't do it for me.


----------



## LushBoutique

I feel like when they tried to make dooney look "younger" it did not work too well (ex. multi color logo, bee print, and now the poodle print??).........I've heard many people that come into my store say that they prefer the vintage dooney better, to the recent style.  My mom use to carry Dooney when I was little and I always thought it was for older women, but the leather was always so soft.


----------



## immijenheap

greyhoundgal said:


> i just don't really like their stuff very much. To me their bags are geared to 13 year olds or 70 year olds. There isn't much there for the ages in between. I have always thought of dooney as a "high school" brand. It always seems to be popular with school girls who then move on to coach and lv after they go into university. It's weird though because i can't really put my finger on it but dooney just hasn't found the "it factor" yet.


 ita!


----------



## coachqueencoach

Actually, im a total Coach girl,but i am wanting a Dooney Dillen Tear drop hobo in brown. I want it alot. I think maybe im too old for the grafica styles (im 41). I know its only a number,but i feel funny. I think the main reason is that when i met my 20 year olds last girlfriend (he goes thru many of them), she had a grafica print Dooney. She was 18. Get my drift? LOL


----------



## coachqueencoach

That all weather leather you can beat the tar out of and it still looks new usually.


----------



## toujours*chic

The scottie dog is doing extremely well- I am so not into D&B (trust me on this- my Hermes partners in crime would cringe if they knew I was over here!) but having two french bulldogs (one mostly black brindle that sort of looks like the dog on the bags), these bags are fun especially the large tote for carrying leashes, cookies/bribes to be good, water bottle, etc. and not worrying.  If you check out the website, the bags sell out almost as quickly as they post.  I understand speaking from the boutique at Century City that they are high demand and they are flying out the door.


----------



## oh reverie

The only collection I went for was the Nile. Picked up a croco large hobo (love at first sight!!) which turned out to be my first and last Dooney.
The quality just doesn't compare to my Coach, IMHO :s


----------



## BlueKat

DreamingBeauty said:


> I think when they started making the bags with multicolored logos, bees, doodles, hearts, etc. it really wasn't done in a tasteful way and was just so different from the AWL style D&B customers were used to. These bags started showing up everywhere, including places like TJ Maxx, and this led to D&B being perceived as a cheaper brand, something more on par with brands like Fossil, Nine West, Liz Claiborne, etc. I'm not saying it is in that category, but that's what many people would place it in and that leads to the bags being less coveted and more like something people will pick up on sale or at an outlet.


 
ITA! They looked like they were cheap knock-offs of the expensive designer brands like LV and Gucci.  The logo on their logo bags did not even look nice.  The bag styles weren't even nice. Obviously, something went wrong in their design department. However, it seems as though they are trying to improve things with some of the more recent styles.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

i love dooney. i own a few! leather is my fav though. i do not like any of the "it" bags! and i only own two signature bags..they are my throw around bags 

here is my two fav that i own!

dooney red medium chiara in pebbled leather and my gold bag (forgot the name lol)












oh also my croco bag the large sara


----------



## Panda1

Your bags are gorgeous specially the red chiara.  I notice Dooney is beginning to push out more all weather leathers. In that case, I will definitely be giving them another look this fall/winter. 





ItzBellaDuh said:


> i love dooney. i own a few! leather is my fav though. i do not like any of the "it" bags! and i only own two signature bags..they are my throw around bags
> 
> here is my two fav that i own!
> 
> dooney red medium chiara in pebbled leather and my gold bag (forgot the name lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh also my croco bag the large sara


----------



## umm faisal

D&B are a crap company! I also bought a white it bag that yellowed after a few years. If you do a search on the internet this is a problem with a lot of of these bags. D&B should fix or replace the bags!  Awful customer service! The bags were not cheap D&B.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

umm faisal said:


> D&B are a crap company! I also bought a white it bag that yellowed after a few years. If you do a search on the internet this is a problem with a lot of of these bags. D&B should fix or replace the bags!  Awful customer service! The bags were not cheap D&B.




this is why i do not like the it bags! 

all of them have done that or bubbled.

i own over 9 dooney bags and have not had one problem..but i own mostly leather bags by them..and all current bags..not the older bags.


----------



## pebblesbb

ItsMyWorld said:


> I've never liked them and never understood the hype even when they were popular. The styles didn't do a thing for me.



ditto.


----------



## denim53

I am currently craving a black patent large Cindy.  Does anyone have it?  How do you like it?


----------



## cocokitty

I don't like Dooney & Bourke, but I don't hate them. They're kind of just there for me. They were like the cat's meow when, and where, I went to high school in 2001-2005. That might have to do with, too, I remember them being in Teen Vogue a few times, too. It just seemed to me, though, those bags with the colored letters were copying the LV MC line. Maybe I'm wrong, but it seemed that way to me so I avoided them. I also noticed people had the white verison of the bag it would start off white and then turn yellow. 

I have two funny stories about Dooney & Burke. When I was in high school, I wore a ton of pink and for my sixteen's birthday this girl I used to hang out with gave me a pink Dooney & Bourke bag. It was oddly shaped and had a weird handle. I tried it on and it didn't fit under my arm. Like the bag stuck out so much, my arm wouldn't go completely flat against my body and it was kind of big/heavy to wear as a hand held. So, I thanked her and used it once. It had a multicolor zipper and from ONE day of using the zipper started to loose it's color. Looking back, I feel kinda bad but I threw it out when I got home. When I was 18 or 19, I was running some errands and saw this crossing guard lady who had to be in her 40s at least. Carrying a white Dooney & Bourke bag with the multicolored letters. I wanted to die laughing, but resisted. It just didn't like go in any way. 

Around here, I don't live in a trendy area, every girl/woman high school age and old either has a Dooney & Bourke or a Coach, or both. They're very coveted here. TBH, I think Dooney & Bourke is one of the few brands/designers that really does try to target certain audience and it seems to be working for them. In that the demographic they advertise to is buying it.


----------



## pixiestix

*ItzBellaDuh *  I love your bags!  They are beautiful!!  Did anyone see the Croco bag?  Oh I love it.  I just got an e-mail today regarding it and I would love to put this one on my wish list.  

*cocokitty*, your bag zipper was flaking so you threw it out that day?  That was crazy?  Why didn't you return it?  That is just a waste.  

I just got this bag recently and it's even more pretty in person.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

pixiestix said:


> *ItzBellaDuh *  I love your bags!  They are beautiful!!  Did anyone see the Croco bag?  Oh I love it.  I just got an e-mail today regarding it and I would love to put this one on my wish list.
> 
> *cocokitty*, your bag zipper was flaking so you threw it out that day?  That was crazy?  Why didn't you return it?  That is just a waste.
> 
> I just got this bag recently and it's even more pretty in person.




your bag is beautiful!!!!

also it seems the only bags that i keep hearing about with problems/ not like the brand it the it bags/colorful bags.

it seems everyone is forgetting the other bags that are listed on there site.

they make more then just it bags and colorful purses!


----------



## cocokitty

pixiestix said:


> *ItzBellaDuh *I love your bags! They are beautiful!! Did anyone see the Croco bag? Oh I love it. I just got an e-mail today regarding it and I would love to put this one on my wish list.
> 
> *cocokitty*, your bag zipper was flaking so you threw it out that day? That was crazy? Why didn't you return it? That is just a waste.
> 
> I just got this bag recently and it's even more pretty in person.


 
Nice bag.  I didn't have the recipt. So, I don't know which store she got it from. I wasn't too thrilled with it, though, in the first place.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Oh, ItzBellaDuh and Pixiestix, I *love* your bags!    I'd give anything for that Red Chiara. 

And ItzBellaDuh I love the vases in your pictures too! Wanna come decorate my house?


----------



## Spielberg1

Styleforever said:


> You may haven't notice this but I have. In the past two years Dooney & Bourke popularity has declined a lot. And I am just wondering why?




my sister used to love their bags but she had SUCH a BAD experience with their customer service department she has never bought another one of their bags even though they have some really cute ones.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

my first designer purse was a Dooney & Bourke!! Actually, it was my mom's. She gave it to me when she decided it was too small. It's one of the logo ones, and it has sentimental value to me.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

mindy621_xoxo said:


> my first designer purse was a Dooney & Bourke!! Actually, it was my mom's. She gave it to me when she decided it was too small. It's one of the logo ones, and it has sentimental value to me.


 

I was also a junior in high school when I got it. 
Senior year, I went to Coach.
And this year in college, I moved to more "high end" purses like Louis Vuitton. 

I agree that new styles don't do it much for me, and I will admit that when I saw them at TJ MAXX, I was a little thrown. They just didn't have that same...prestige...that they used to when I was a junior in high school.


----------



## central2

I am surprised to see a thread about Dooney & Bourke. Considering they are not as expensive as many of the others. I think as all companies make some I like and some I don't like. But I have to say you can't beat them for durability. A Dooney will last forever. 
Oh yes, and you ladies have some beautiful Dooney bags.


----------



## chantal1922

ItzBellaDuh I love your red chiara! The color is gorgeous! I have never really been a big fan of D&B. The bags just aren't my style. I bought one a few years ago on QVC and returned it a week later. It has heavy, a little too big, and didn't fit my lifestyle. I have always like the chiara bags but just not enough to buy one. Just my opinion.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I see knockoff giraffe print bags everywhere. I'm just not a fan of all their crazy patterns.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

I have fond memories of my 1st D&B my mom bought me when I was in the 3rd grade.  It was an AWL hunter green drawstring with carmel colored leather trim, a bottom ziparound compartment that was lined in sueded leather with an attached mirror at the the top of the compartment. It was my 1st recognizable brand-name bag.  I miss it for sentimental reasons & also that bag was indestructable.  Glad to see that D&B is listening to all the demands for AWL & is coming aout with a nice variety of them.  The duck logo that some do not like well, the reason that the duck is their logo is because a duck repells water & so does D&B's AWL.  The spokes person for D&B said that on a D&B show on QVC.  Any brand that's popular eneough to be knocked off is not on a downward trend in op.  D&B & D&B knock-offs are very prevalent where I live.  The fact that "everyone & their Grandma" has a D&B bag should'nt really be a put off for anyone wanting one. Buy a less common style of that brand.  & think about it, brands & designers WANT to appeal to a wide variety of demographics, that's how they make money & stay in business. Sure, we all want a different bag & be unique but, we are a society that tries to "fit in" as well.


----------



## wyllowdaemon

TygerKitty said:


> Because many fashionable ladies don't really want to carry around a bag with popsicles on it?  I think some of their designs were whimsical and cute but much better suited for accessories rather than bags.  And, on the flip side, many of their bags border on matronly.
> 
> *The everyday fashionista doesn't want to look like a 10 year old nor an 80 year old.*..
> 
> That said, I think DB does make some FABULOUS bags at times, great selection of colors and I like the shapes of multiple bags they make!



^^ This.


----------



## meatbun

As soon as I saw the bag being sold on QVC, I KNEW the brand was going downhill fast...plus the bags being outsourced to China instead of being manufactured in the good ole USA made me turn my nose on this brand.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Didn't D&B used to be manufactured in the U.S.? I hate when an "American company" outsources to other countries like China!  Does it stop me from buying a Coach or Dooney I like? No. I just wish they'd heed customer requests to manufacture in the U.S.


----------



## mommylovesbags

crazyboutcoach said:


> Didn't D&B used to be manufactured in the U.S.? I hate when an "American company" outsources to other countries like China!  Does it stop me from buying a Coach or Dooney I like? No. I just wish they'd heed customer requests to manufacture in the U.S.



I think they did make them in the US at one time.  I had AWL Doonies back in "the day".  IMHO, they started struggling when they added so much more to the brand and steered away from their AWL line which was once of very good quality.  I do have a friend who has a Dooney and loves hers -- I will admit, it's a nice-looking, quality bag.  I'm not sure which Dooney line it's from.


----------



## oceanplease

I checked out some of the D&B patterns you guys talked about and some of them I'd love to have in small accessories. Like a little scottie dog coin purse? Cute! or just a keychain in the shape of the scottie?
I'm not sure if a regular sized bag would ever work with my style but I think you can play around a bit more with accessories. They're not seen all the time so who cares? Plus, they're so much cheaper, if you get bored of it quickly it doesn't feel like you wasted your money.


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

I just had to add my 2cents...although I carry my LVs and Coaches, one of my favorite bags is my Dooney Ice Pops bucket!  It is great for summer and is a bright, playful look with shorts or a summer dress.  I'm not a youngster, either - but a young 50 and I get lots of compliments on such a fun purse.  It's the bag to carry when we go out for ice cream!  I do have to admit that that's the only Dooney I like, though, the other designs, hearts, scribbles, etc., and colors do look too young for me - but buckets are a pretty classic shape!


----------



## ladakini

crazyboutcoach said:


> Didn't D&B used to be manufactured in the U.S.? I hate when an "American company" outsources to other countries like China!  Does it stop me from buying a Coach or Dooney I like? No. I just wish they'd heed customer requests to manufacture in the U.S.



I seem to remember all the workmanship was guaranteed, and you could send them to the manufacturer for repairs and maintenance (in Connecticut, I think). I had one of those green bags with the duck on it in the 1980s. It was indestructible.


----------



## redrose000

I go for their leather any day, but it has to be outlet prices.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

oceanplease said:


> I checked out some of the D&B patterns you guys talked about and some of them I'd love to have in small accessories. Like a little scottie dog coin purse? Cute! or just a keychain in the shape of the scottie?
> I'm not sure if a regular sized bag would ever work with my style but I think you can play around a bit more with accessories. They're not seen all the time so who cares? Plus, they're so much cheaper, if you get bored of it quickly it doesn't feel like you wasted your money.


 
^ITA!  I want a scottie camera case.


----------



## blah956

i like the older stuff..but not much of the newer stuff to be honest. this bumble bee **** and brightly colored stuff isn't my what i like.


----------



## central2

meatbun said:


> As soon as I saw the bag being sold on QVC, I KNEW the brand was going downhill fast...plus the bags being outsourced to China instead of being manufactured in the good ole USA made me turn my nose on this brand.




I saw a Gucci, Burberry, Louis Vuitton and Chanel handbags being offered on the "Price is Right" the other day for contestants to bid on them, so does that too make you turn your nose away. Besides all the brand outsource to China.


----------



## central2

blah956 said:


> i like the older stuff..but not much of the newer stuff to be honest. this bumble bee **** and brightly colored stuff isn't my what i like.




The Bumble Bee sh*t as you call it is a collector's item now. Worth more than the original price tag.


----------



## blah956

central2 said:


> I saw a Gucci, Burberry, Louis Vuitton and Chanel handbags being offered on the "Price is Right" the other day for contestants to bid on them, so does that too make you turn your nose away. Besides all the brand outsource to China.


 

This is true. often fabrics or textiles are cut or parts are assembled elsewhere like china or mexico, then finally finalized or finished in italy or france, hence the "made in italy/france" title.

plus LV also makes bag in the USA.


----------



## blah956

central2 said:


> The Bumble Bee sh*t as you call it is a collector's item now. Worth more than the original price tag.


 

don't feel as though i've missed out. good for those who own it, though.

that is what i like about designer stuff, prices can go up and so can their value. like LV. the more popular something is, the more expensive the next season it might be.


----------



## meatbun

central2 said:


> I saw a Gucci, Burberry, Louis Vuitton and Chanel handbags being offered on the "Price is Right" the other day for contestants to bid on them, so does that too make you turn your nose away. Besides all the brand outsource to China.


 
What's it to you?  If I do, it is my business!


----------



## ~Mina~

*ItzBellaDuh*  I really like your bags.  

Gosh, I don't know how I feel about D&B.  The bags are cute and very durable.  But I just don't lust after them.  Maybe I'm just turned off by the giraffe print they sold on QVC.  I saw it, said that's cute.  But when that same print showed up on fakes galore...

It just turned me off some.  I will have to see what next season has to offer from them.


----------



## TXGirlie

I like D&B coin purses and multi-function wallets, but the bags...not so much. I just got the plaid 3 zip flat 'cosmetic bag' to use as a CP. I have a thing for red and navy plaid. :shame: 
They are on Zappos if you're interested!


----------



## Swanky

deep breath folks, deep breath . . .


----------



## luvprada

My first Dooney was an AWL and it was indestructible.  Had it for years.  I'm much more partial to the AWL than a lot of the styles now.

I know that there have been comments on here about the bags going "downhill" as  they are on QVC.

Bobbi Brown, Trish McEvoy and lots of other "higher end" products are on QVC now. I'm sure they are all starting to do this to make as much money as possible.


----------



## VCHIK

I haven't cared for D&B bags for years, they seemed to become a brand geared for younger buyers and teens.  The only thing had ever bought from them was a small clutch to carry around a resort for a week.  But I recently saw one of the new nylon bags in a fashion mag and had to check into them.  I have to say I really like the new nylon line, well-made, simple, functional, durable, lightweight and the price point is great.  I will definitely get one of the bags for my travels.


----------



## stardustgirl

selmom07 said:


> I also feel Coach is on its way to mass marketing itself out of favor. Every shirtless man and his flip-flopped wife carries a big Coach Bag, here, _look at my Coach Bag!!!_ Teenagers, too, it's crazy.    Just my opinion though.



:lolots:  omg!  You must live near me!!  I see the same thing. I do have a couple of Coach bags 'tho... but not siggies so you'd have to know your bags. I'm not a brand loyalist; I mix it up.

D&B just never caught on for me. I do tend to think of them as high-school bags. I only remember seeing the monogram print types in stores, which made me think they were imitating LV, which seemed kind of sad.

I do like their scotty dog print! If I had a scotty dog, I'd probably buy something.


----------



## Grace123

I can't say for sure that selling D&B on QVC has cheapened the brand, but I can say that every time they're on, they sell a LOT of bags.


----------



## CoachGirlJami

Hope you ladies don't mind me chiming in. I went shopping for a bag in July, and my military exchange had Coach or Dooney. I really didn't like the signature Dooneys, because the fabric looked cheap, the colors were garish to me (I'm 32 - they'd be great for a teen), and they just really didn't appeal to me. I ended up getting a Coach, and loved it so much I bought a bunch more. The quality feels a lot better than Dooney. Maybe that's why buyers aren't buying them much anymore? I'm not an expert, just sharing my thoughts, hope that's okay.


----------



## CoachGirlJami

ItzBellaDuh said:


> i love dooney. i own a few! leather is my fav though. i do not like any of the "it" bags! and i only own two signature bags..they are my throw around bags
> 
> here is my two fav that i own!
> 
> dooney red medium chiara in pebbled leather and my gold bag (forgot the name lol)


 
Okay, now this bag is ADORABLE! I love it!


----------



## ~Mina~

TXGirlie said:


> I like D&B coin purses and multi-function wallets, but the bags...not so much. I just got the plaid 3 zip flat 'cosmetic bag' to use as a CP. I have a thing for red and navy plaid. :shame:
> They are on Zappos if you're interested!


I checked over at Zappos.. Great prices on D&B.   Thx for the tip.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

iv seen a few post commenting my bags and i wanted to say thank you. i love dooney and i will continue to buy them. they are great bags!!!


----------



## central2

blah956 said:


> This is true. often fabrics or textiles are cut or parts are assembled elsewhere like china or mexico, then finally finalized or finished in italy or france, hence the "made in italy/france" title.
> 
> plus LV also makes bag in the USA.




Louis Vuitton has a factory in the USA up in Maine. So it might say on the label  it is made in France but most sold in the USA is not. Look at the date code and serial number which tells where it was actually made.


----------



## central2

Almost all the major name brands have a factory in the USA or China regardless of what their label say. So I don't see the big deal about American products are supposedly inferior to the rest of the world. Actually you are really being doped if you think you are actually getting a better bag because of it's name says made in France, Italy or Spain. If it is sold here in the USA most likely it was also assembled here in the USA too. Which is why I would say look at the quality of a bag not where it is said to have come from to determine if you are getting a good bag which will last for years and still look good. Think about it....the tariff expense alone would eat these companies alive if they had to assemble all these bags in their native country and then ship them here to the USA.


----------



## lil_sexy

I didn't like D&B till I saw their bags on zappos and for some reason I really liked it infact I loved it and ordered 2 bags yesterday. I never liked their bags that had DB written all over them..yuck!


----------



## central2

I have always liked them, I don't think a handbag has to be plain and boring to be interesting.


----------



## skyline

I have just found this thread. It is with trepidation that I comment, as it seems to be somewhat exclusive, but.............
I recently purchased the plaid Betty bag, and I will be purchasing a Scottie bag from D & B. I like them both. They are fun, happy (and a little childish for my age, 59) but I could care less what other people think. If I use a Gucci one day, and a Coach the next, who is going to care? I just don't get the mentality of dissing a brand or label because one might think it is "childish", or for teens. I bought my first D & B as a teen, so what? I love my Coach bags,  my Gucci's , and all of the others I have amassed over the years. If I like it, that's good enough. Why bother with all of the hoopla trying to be "fashionable" ? If you love it, and you can afford it, BUY IT! And yes, I do still have my first Gucci, D & B , but not my first Coach. That I gave to my begging 17 year old granddaughter!


----------



## bag-princess

> but I could care less what other people think.





and THAT is all that matters!!
i am not concerned about anyone's opinion but mine - when i got my LV speedy i was told by several people that they would NEVER buy that bag!
the reason - because they see too many fakes and did not won't people to assume that theirs was,too! i thought that was the most stupid reason to not buy something that you really wanted! and i had a woman to tell me in a store once she loved my bag and it was real!!


----------



## skyline

bag-princess said:


> and THAT is all that matters!!
> i am not concerned about anyone's opinion but mine - when i got my LV speedy i was told by several people that they would NEVER buy that bag!
> the reason - because they see too many fakes and did not won't people to assume that theirs was,too! i thought that was the most stupid reason to not buy something that you really wanted! and i had a woman to tell me in a store once she loved my bag and it was real!!




Good for you! I love to hear it!


----------



## skyline

"I bought my first D & B as a teen, so what?"

That should have been my first COACH bag. D& B was not even around until the 80'S, lol.


----------



## Designer_Love

i've always liked dooney & bourke, i can however see why some people don't some of the designer are pretty bad but others are pretty, i love the d&b sig prints as well as some of the leathers, i'll probably always be a D&B lover no matter if some people think it's "childish" or not. Hey if i like it thats all that matters i bought the large D&B signature duffle this summer and i love it! it's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## TXGirlie

I have to say that while I don't go for prints on a bag, I do like the accesories with prints. Also they do have nice pebbled leather bags...and thick leather bags in general. They do wear well.


----------



## caxe

I love DB and probably always will, but recently I culled my collection as well.  I got rid of all of my It Tapestry, Medallion, and Doodle bags (two of each).  I think that I'm getting turned off of the multi-color stuff, due to an experience that I had recently.  So I sold them.  Recently, I was at a football game, and I saw a woman with a Large DB print duffel, and I was a bit wistful because I'll be the first to admit, I like lots of colors, and the bag really was pretty (I had never owned a bag from that line).  But I'm not sure I'll be buying more of their "Grafica" bags, which is a shame because I love the new Fantasy Ducks print and the Fantasy graffiti like print.  However, I did keep two of my  multicolor bags--the Macy's Cindy totes.  I kept my crossword items, and my other DB leather bags.  I mean, I LOVE the Shiny Leather line, the Croco line, and the AWL line among others, so I'll never get rid of those.  And I like lots of other leather DB bags.  So for me, I'm not really abandoning interest in the brand, I'm just concentrating on more "mature" bags.  While DB has lots of stuff that I like, they also have lots of stuff that I don't really care for these days.   But hell, that's true with any designer.  Although who knows...maybe I'll buy multi-color stuff again some day.    I can always just sell it later or give it to my little cousin if I start to dislike it.


----------



## buttercup784eve

I really like the D&B leather wallets and things, except I don't love that red plasticky lining.  I had a D&B hot pink wallet that I loved, but I just couldn't overlook the lining.  It made me sad.  

I like to go in to the D&B outlet when I'm over there and look at the bags, but I never find anything I like more than Coach.  It's ok.  That's why they make Fords and Chevrolets!


----------



## Grace123

buttercup784eve said:


> I really like the D&B leather wallets and things, except I don't love that red plasticky lining. I had a D&B hot pink wallet that I loved, but I just couldn't overlook the lining. It made me sad.
> 
> I like to go in to the D&B outlet when I'm over there and look at the bags, but I never find anything I like more than Coach. It's ok. *That's why they make Fords and Chevrolets![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Excellent comment!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I have never seen all the styles they have because from the few i have seen of woemn carrying them they are just plain old ugly

well im not a buyer so maybe i shouldnt answer :shame:


----------



## Tamy1119

My first designer bag was D & B.. the original All Weather Leather...

I admit I did not read all 13 pages of this thread, but my thinking is this... I read a couple of post commenting on D & B going toward the "whimsical" side, with bags with doodles, boats, dogs, ducks, scribbles, popsicles, and whatever else on them... and I agree, I think D & B lost a bit in the "designer" market making bags like these, out of that almost... I don't know, coated plastic/leather/vinyl whatever material it is... 

Granted some people like them, teens or older... I do not. As far as Dooney goes, I much prefer the AWL and would still buy Dooney if I find an AWL I like... (Currently I am into Coach.... LOL)


----------



## BarbadosGirl

> Their 4000 dollar Leather Elite Bag does make me wonder a bit. Looks lovely....like 600.00 lovely....not 4 Grand!


A Dooney for $4k? I don't believe that


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I wanted to revive this thread because I've been looking online, mainly Zappos (and in Macy's, as well), and I've noticed that DB really seems to be stepping it up and reaching back to their old leather roots. IA that some of the prints are a bit childish looking, but their all-leather bags are, IMO, gorgeous and definitely affordable. 

For instance, here's a bag I wouldn't ever think was DB, and I think it's very pretty: http://www.zappos.com/dooney-bourke-cowhide-large-tote-brown


----------



## tess1956

I have a couple of D&B that I like as everyday bags. Both are the large east-west slouch bag in different colors. They hold up to the horrible weather here in Illinois too. Of course, I'm in my mid-50s and not as young as many of you!  ITA that the signature bags look too cutesy, and I don't like them at all. However, not long ago, I found a DB heart tote for $49 at an outlet and grabbed it because these are what I donate to a local charity every year for their silent auction.  But I would not carry the bag myself - it would look like I was trying to be 20 again. I almost bought one of their ostrich bags, but the strap was so thin on that large bag that I didn't think it looked strong enough if I wanted to stuff the bag with everything plus a bottle of water. Also, the Chiarras are pretty, but I'm not wild about patent leather.  DB has some pretty colors.


----------



## mirdc

I am really drawn to one of the ostrich bags myself at this moment.  I drool over it just a little every time I'm in Dillards 

I have an older (3 or 4 yrs) python print slouch hobo that I get compliments on every time I use it.

I also agree that the printed canvas look a bit too immature, but I am likeing their vachetta line.  Things are looking up for Dooney compared to this time last year - when everything was ducks, dogs, and weird plaids!


----------



## baglady925

love the Dooney&Bourke leather. Takes a lickin and keeps on kickin!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

they used to make very high quality leathergoods, but now (like coach, too) i think they aim for teens and tweens.


----------



## BgaHolic

Dancing Nancies said:


> I wanted to revive this thread because I've been looking online, mainly Zappos (and in Macy's, as well), and I've noticed that DB really seems to be stepping it up and reaching back to their old leather roots. IA that some of the prints are a bit childish looking, but their all-leather bags are, IMO, gorgeous and definitely affordable.
> 
> For instance, here's a bag I wouldn't ever think was DB, and I think it's very pretty: http://www.zappos.com/dooney-bourke-cowhide-large-tote-brown


 
This happens to be a very good looking, strong bag! I would consider it. I love the protective feet as well only thing is it weighs empty close to 4 lbs!


----------



## fashion_mom1

I have noticed this while browsing #bay. A year or two they seemed to be as popular as Coach. Now you can pick one up on the bay for really cheap. I am not sure why this is, but personally I have never been a fan.


----------



## chantal1922

I don't have any bags but I am a fan of their wristlets and I am thinking of buying one soon.
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=46322


----------



## coconutsboston

ballet_russe said:


> they used to make very high quality leathergoods, but now (like coach, too) i think they aim for teens and tweens.


 
I agree!


----------



## charleston-mom

Their bags aren't nearly the quality they used to be - and what's up with all the hideous plastic ducks on them lately?


----------



## Dancing Nancies

charleston-mom said:


> Their bags aren't nearly the quality they used to be - and what's up with all the hideous plastic ducks on them lately?



I think the ducks are cute :shame: They use them because that's their logo.


----------



## bagshopr

I am carrying a red croco embossed leather bag today, I don't know its name, but I love it and I love the color.  Perfect for Valentine's Day!  
I like Dooneys, I always have.  They are very good quality.  I don't like some of the prints, at least not for a "mature" woman like me.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

bagshopr said:


> I am carrying a red croco embossed leather bag today, I don't know its name, but I love it and I love the color.  Perfect for Valentine's Day!
> I like Dooneys, I always have.  They are very good quality.  I don't like some of the prints, at least not for a "mature" woman like me.



I'm over the prints now, too, but their leather bags are very pretty IMO.


----------



## southerncharm

Dancing Nancies said:


> I wanted to revive this thread because I've been looking online, mainly Zappos (and in Macy's, as well), and I've noticed that DB really seems to be stepping it up and reaching back to their old leather roots. IA that some of the prints are a bit childish looking, but their all-leather bags are, IMO, gorgeous and definitely affordable.
> 
> For instance, here's a bag I wouldn't ever think was DB, and I think it's very pretty: http://www.zappos.com/dooney-bourke-cowhide-large-tote-brown


 
Actually, Dooney always had that style bag but in the older "glove leather"  collection. Its a popular bag and is why they starting making it in the AWL and Dillen leathers.


----------



## DD_Dreams

Was never a huge Dooney fan but spotted a turquoise patent hobo that I thought was spectacular.  I like their leather bags, don't really care for their monogrammed or patterned styles except the animal prints.


----------



## tdickens

I freakin' louv dooney and burke. They've brought back the vintage pebble leather, adn the have a variety of colors and shapes. They are awesome. A d&b will be next bag purchase !


----------



## pascomama

I think they keep changing it every year.  its more for the younger crowd.  Just last week i seen some that were made like ten years ago.  they just need to stay with the same style that made it popular in the first place.  there is nothing special to them.  they look like every other bag at macys therefor not being noticed.  Its a shame.  I like the sara handbag.  thats a nice bag that i own personally and luv it.


----------



## blah956

i don't know if i am considered the "young crowd" (anymore perhaps?) but i LOVE the all weather leather and its style. i'm 25 and the only newer and modern pattern i ever liked was the popsicle handbags. 

does anyone know if the dooney boutique stores sell the AWL?


----------



## sophiae

HalcyonGirl said:


> I think handbags have become such a status symbol that D&B have just fallen behind.


 

I agree!


----------



## nlittman124

I like some of the styles, but I don't like how many things seem to be inspired by Louis Vuitton. The similarities annoy me.


----------



## nevadagrl435

Locally, the only ones I can find are the signature print and the classic signature pieces. I was in Nordie's the other day and Dooney's offerings were just so ugly compared to everything else they had there. They had these IT bags that looked exactly like a Speedy or a Burberry Chester but they were bright and had this 70's looking psychadelic print all over them and there were also barrel satchels that way. It was just so ugly looking to me, especially compared to the Kate Spade, Michael Kors, LAMB, Coach, and even Juicy Couture that was sharing shelf space with the Dooneys. 

All the kitsch stuff--scottie dogs, 70's psychadelic prints, ducks everywhere, it all turned me off. But what turned me away from Dooney for good was when my Dooney umbrella bought years ago at Macy's broke and I called Dooney up and they pretty much said "sucks to be you." This was the same day I called Coach up about a Mambo Hobo from 1998 that I bought used at a local consignment shop that did not come with its lozenge. Coach was more than happy to send me a new lozenge, but Dooney did not care. Guess which brand my next handbag was? 

The fact that many of Dooney's designs have been horrible and/or designed for tweens/teens as of late coupled with the fact that they do not back their product (meanwhile Coach and Burberry both do) has turned me off from their brand for good.


----------



## mzbag

The D&B designs have changed using a lot of materials and the leather is not the same.   I like the vintage pieces the AWL the leather is very nice.


----------



## DoubleDogs

fashion_mom1 said:


> I have noticed this while browsing #bay. A year or two they seemed to be as popular as Coach. Now you can pick one up on the bay for really cheap. I am not sure why this is, but personally I have never been a fan.


 
They are selling tons of DB on QVC. This may be the reason for so many on ebay?


----------



## baglady925

[URL=http://img62.imageshack.us  I happen to love my two new Dooneys.


----------



## baglady925




----------



## A_True_Diva

i USE TO LOVE LOVE LOVE DOONEY AND BOURKE HOWEVER I BELIEVE THEIR QUALITY HAS DEMINISHED SUBSTANTIALLY BECAUSE THEY USE FAR LESS LEATHER AND THE QUALITY OF LEATHER WHICH THEY USE NOW IS SUBSTANDARD!!!

THIS DOESN'T JUST GO FOR DOONEY-- I BELIEVE THAT COACH HAS ALSO WALKED AWAY FROM DURABLE LEATHER AND NOW IN FAVOR OF MORE CLOTH IN THEIR PRODUCTS.


----------



## taisbag

I like their "Amazon" collection, but their website is terrible and it's hard to truly view all of the styles and colors.


----------



## finegremlin

I just bought my second Dooney and I really do like them.  My closet is full of many designer brands so I can't say that Dooney is my favorite but, my other Dooney was really abused and you simply can not tell.  Yes, the style is a little "country club" but that what I like about them. I can not say that I go crazy for many of their designs but the quality is pretty good for a $200-$400 bag. There are other purses in my closet that cost twice as much that are not as well made.


----------



## pickle

I have a lovely black patent leather wristlet by D&B. This patent is the ONLY patent leather piece I have that after being handled for over a year a lot, still is flawless.


----------



## swags

I have a dooney multi colored db it bag. And yes I wanted it back in 2004 when the LV multi colored bag was the rage and there was no way that was gonna happen. Its a great bag, I normally like leather but canvas is a nice wipe clean alternative. 

Since then I have liked their chiara bags and the domed satchels but haven't purchased either. I have disliked several of the prints including the scottie dogs, candies, ice creams....etc

What stops me from considering D&B is the selection of other bags that is available in my area. If we had a db outlet nearby, I am sure I'd pick up another at some point.


----------



## bagbaybee

I Love some Dooney Styles....The Alto and Florentine for ex. And Hate others mostly the ones with 20 colors, the monogram, and the coated canvas.

Its weird...This company seems to be bi-polar.


----------



## pink.couture

Well I seen an "inspired" speedy shaped bag in a nordstrom catalogue. They've always kinda copied LV with the their "barrel bag" and LV's "papillon". + Their designs just aren't what they used to be...

All that duck design junk, yuck...


----------



## samhainophobia

I remember my mother carrying D&B bags when I was in high school (mid-90s).  They were nicely made leather bags in classic styles.

I'd never bought a D&B bag until last year (white/gold Hayden clutch).  I'm pleased with it, and will buy D&B again if they come out with another style that I like.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I have fallen off the dooney wagon b/c their warranty is not as good as others.
Most of the bags I have gotten they wear so fast, especially around the corners.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I was never a Dooney fan..  I had one when I was 15 but it was not my style...

I know many ladies that like and carry Dooney...


----------



## blah956

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have fallen off the dooney wagon b/c their warranty is not as good as others.
> Most of the bags I have gotten they wear so fast, especially around the corners.



have you taken your bags to the dooney boutiques (not outlets) or back to the department store you bought them from? from my experience, the dooney and bourke store have good warrantys and return policys.


----------



## sign_coach925T

Dooney and bourke is just amesh of all these different styles and people are not aware of all the other styles. they just known them for colorful prints or awl or quilt.  I will say i was a dooney fan but the only dooney i use now is my watch.  My thing with dooney is one thing about a bag i liked but the overal bag just did not work. NYLON is only collection i would purchase from. Plus Dooney is bashed alot and yeah we dont buy for name or what others buy but when u see alot of people running around with a certain bag/item it does raise profile. I will say in past 1yr & half coach exploded and every ran out and bought it! That was dooney main competition but the coach crazy is dieing & im seeing louis come back even more along with longchamp. longchamp is taking coach place. Dooney doesnt have that buzz or trademark bag. whoever is running  dooney need to work on that. people will not buy dooney until they focus on some core bags & retired duck. one duck is alright but 4 ducks how many ducks does some1 need?! dooney needs to make good clean line leather /signature/ nylon multifunction totes. get back to basics and stop with gimmicks!


----------



## CherryLVer

I was looking for a bright red bag for spring/summer, but did not want to spend a fortune, because I am not sure, how long I will like it. I shopped around all high end brands, surfed ebay and ended up ordering a DB from QVC today. It has a classic look, all weather leather and has a similar look as the LV Alma for $ 300. It is still not cheap, but with that name i figured I can expect quality and the customer feedback was excellent. Should be here the week after Easter, I will post, what I think of it in real life. Comes with a little bag and key fob. 
And I agree with the 'yucky duck junk' - I was wondering while browsing


----------



## Louiebabeee

I HATE those big plastic ducks they are throwing of the front of the bags now. Looks cheap IMO. I saw a few bags at my macys i liked, but the price for what they were was way too much. If they had been, say, 150 instead of 400 then i would have bought one.


----------



## Angeltears1945

I did like some of their bags, but as of late, I see the duck, and just can not stand to carry any of the bags, I think it is in part due to the fact that some of the bags look cartoonish, not sure why, but that is how they look to me.
Also they feel rough to the touch, even some of the "softer" leathers that have just been released. The fabric inside some also feels like a grain sack, so no helping me want to carry there either.
Maybe I am just used to the Coach line, I always feel better when I carry a bag that I love, and as of late this has not included any Dooneys.


----------



## Viaggiare

Dooney doesn't seem less popular at all!  While not my cup of tea, I see them carried practically every day and it looks like the line has expanded.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Well if the fact that during the holidays when they were doing thier 12 days of Christmas daily sales and their site got so busy ( with several sell-outs) on a few of the days that they had to contract out additional web access to take orders is any indication of the popularity of the line.......


Looking around their website, and going beyond the novel patterned lines, they have some beautiful classic leather bags.


----------



## burgundy123

BEBEPURSE said:


> Well if the fact that during the holidays when they were doing thier 12 days of Christmas daily sales and their site got so busy ( with several sell-outs) on a few of the days that they had to contract out additional web access to take orders is any indication of the popularity of the line.......
> 
> 
> Looking around their website, and going beyond the novel patterned lines, they have some beautiful classic leather bags.


 
I agree!  Their new Commemorative all weather leather bags are excellent quality and very hard wearing.  That said, I must say I'm partial to bags that will be extra durable and can take rain, etc...and not ridiculously high priced.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=46477


----------



## blah956

burgundy123 said:


> I agree!  Their new Commemorative all weather leather bags are excellent quality and very hard wearing.  That said, I must say I'm partial to bags that will be extra durable and can take rain, etc...and not ridiculously high priced.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=46477



i love those. i wish the inside were also leather. i think they're canvas :\

i remember watching my mom wash her all weather leather bags with water and soap. she would literally dunk her whole bag into a sink filled with water to scrub out the pen or other stains. it would still remain in great condition.

i don't think i'll be able to do that with these.

the drawstring, and equestrian bag are on my wish list


----------



## DiorDeVille

I have to say that the Dooney bags I've handled in the store appeared to be of very high quality.  I was impressed with the Alto line and the Luisa and some of the canvas offerings (and I usually abhor canvas).   And some of their sales and specials are truly insane!  

I don't think they get a bad rap at all outside this little purse community.  Those who are Coach fans are usually aware of Dooney also and seem to view it favorably, IMO.


----------



## BgaHolic

DiorDeVille said:


> insane!
> 
> I don't think they get a bad rap at all outside this little purse community. Those who are Coach fans are usually aware of Dooney also and seem to view it favorably, IMO.


 
I think it is mostly in this forum but if you are out in stores, you will see them being looked at and sold.  Their audience is towards the 15 - 20 and 50 - + range.  They still make a fine bag if you like them. A little on the heavy side.


----------



## SJ of AZ

I am considering three Dooney & Bourke bags right now: the Calf Classic Satchel, the Commemorative All-Weather Leather Satchel and the Dillen Mini Juliette Satchel.  The first two satchels are shaped like a Louis Vuitton Speedy, but they're not quite the same.  I've always liked the shape of the Speedy, but I've never liked the prices for what I feel is a very simple, basic bag.  My D&B love is pretty much limited to their leather; I don't really care for all the colorful ducks, dogs, and signature stuff that I've seen lately.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Have you seen the new "Lulu" design?  I'm debating getting a couple for throw-around work/workhorse bags, but waiting until I cross one in stores.


----------



## SJ of AZ

I'm not sure, but I think I did see a Small Lulu at Nordstrom.


----------



## BigPurseSue

DiorDeVille said:


> ^Have you seen the new "Lulu" design? I'm debating getting a couple for throw-around work/workhorse bags, but waiting until I cross one in stores.


 
I *love* those bags! But I too am waiting to see them in the stores. Love the coral colored one, but the colors depicted on Dooney's web site are so often badly off. 

One review I read somewhere or other said the shoulder strap on the bag is too narrow and cuts into the shoulder. Should be padded like the shoulder straps on old Dooneys.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BgaHolic said:


> Their audience is towards the 15 - 20 and 50 - + range. .


 
lol  That's an interesting range of spans...  Young trying to be old and old trying to be young??????...... or young getting their first higher end bag and the old , over the hype bags, and realizing what quality bags D&B actually does make.


----------



## alatrop

I agree that Dooney is fairly popular out in the "real world". I live in a more blue collar to somewhat upper middle class area and you see a lot of Dooney around here (along with Vera Bradley and Coach). I think it's partially due to the average income in the area, but also that we don't have the other brands readily accessible. One would either have to order online or drive about 2 hours away to purchase something like LV or Chanel.

I've had a few Dooneys before (sold 2 of them, still have the one) and they are very well made. I know the style isn't for everyone, but their plain leather bags are nice, not too pricey, and come in a wide range of fairly classic shapes.

I guess what i'm saying is that people can dislike the brand for personal taste reasons, but you can't really argue on the topic of quality.


ETA: Oh, and the one Dooney bag I will never get rid of (it's very sentimental!) is of the coated canvas variety. I have found the Dooney coated canvas to feel nicer than the LV coated canvas. Don't jump all over me for it, the Dooney is just a bit thicker and it feels much softer.


----------



## baby&melovelv

i completely agree with this.  i think they made, essentially, knock offs of other brands-  like lv multicolore but with dbs.  this 'devalued' the bags greatly to me.  i remember them being an expensive, quality bag, with their own distinct look-  and they made me think of a classy adult woman-  kind of talbots-y.  i think by pandering to too many groups, they seemingly lowered their value.



DreamingBeauty said:


> I think when they started making the bags with multicolored logos, bees, doodles, hearts, etc. it really wasn't done in a tasteful way and was just so different from the AWL style D&B customers were used to. These bags started showing up everywhere, including places like TJ Maxx, and this led to D&B being perceived as a cheaper brand, something more on par with brands like Fossil, Nine West, Liz Claiborne, etc. I'm not saying it is in that category, but that's what many people would place it in and that leads to the bags being less coveted and more like something people will pick up on sale or at an outlet.


----------



## TXGirlie

I've had a few of the signature fabric Dooney's and they are definitely well made and sturdy. Even more so than Coach's signature bags. I bet they last longer too!


----------



## knasarae

I have a Dooney bag.  It's nylon with leather handles/time and strap.  I treat that thing like it's an ugly stepchild and it still looks terrific!

I feel bad for them with the whole Zebra and Giraffe lines though.  Because they really did great with those and they were stunning when they first came out.  And now there are so many booths carrying ugly ripoffs of them, that sucks.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

blah956 said:


> have you taken your bags to the dooney boutiques (not outlets) or back to the department store you bought them from? from my experience, the dooney and bourke store have good warrantys and return policys.


 

No - couple of friends have tired and have gotten the run around - So I just gave them away


----------



## happypiano

I was just looking on their website, and I saw some really nice, classy bags on there, especially their satchels.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

I don't know how it goes over w/ ladies today but when I was in my teens (about 7 yrs. ago), owning a D&B was the thing! Not so much w/ my age group anymore, I don't think.


----------



## mirdc

I have a dooney slouch python hobo that gets a surprising amount of praise.

I've bought my mother a couple of dooneys over the years - and invariably - it is men who always compliment her on them.  Women - not so much.  I think it may have to do with the thick, piece-work handles appealing to the masculine set.


----------



## xoluvinyooxo

Dooney & Bourke Chiara and cosmetic bag


----------



## indiaink

xoluvinyooxo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Chiara and cosmetic bag



This needs its own reveal thread; _this_ thread is about "Why has Dooney & Bourke seem to have fallen out of favor with buyers??"


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I love this brand and want a new wilson bag in black...


----------



## pandorabox

Ilovepurse007 said:
			
		

> I love this brand and want a new wilson bag in black...



Me too. Love the Wilson!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

I plan on getting the small Wilson in Taupe.   I love this bag!


----------



## handbagaddict80

D&B was my first love..I outgrew them and moved on to other purses.  I'm not a fan of the newer styles but I still love the look and quality of their All Weather Leather line vintage or new.    I think I see an AWL purse or wallet in the near future for me.


----------



## ktheartscoach

I love Dooney and Bourke, they were one of my first loves and I really wish that I would consistently remember to look at what they offer. I think one of their issues is that while they've had some really amazing products especially in the last year or so, they just don't get enough exposure. I would love to have them as a client, because there are so many ways they can demonstrate the benefits of their product to the target market they are seeking.


----------



## needleworker

I think they have come back from the lull they seem to have fallen in to when this thread was started. I would have agreed a few years ago, but D&B has really caught my eye recently again. In fact, I think they have some of the most attractive purses out there right now. I'm so glad about it, too.


----------



## bry_dee

I still don't have one but I still kick myself for passing up on a vintage All Weather messenger/briefcase from eBay a year ago. It still haunts me. However, I think that their Florentine vachetta line is very exquisite. Clean lines. not overdesigned and by the look of them, extremely functional. I think their trying to keep up with the monogram trend quite hurt the brand a bit.


----------



## charleston-mom

bry_dee said:


> I still don't have one but I still kick myself for passing up on a vintage All Weather messenger/briefcase from eBay a year ago. It still haunts me. However, I think that their Florentine vachetta line is very exquisite. Clean lines. not overdesigned and by the look of them, extremely functional. I think their trying to keep up with the monogram trend quite hurt the brand a bit.


 
I actually would like the new Florentine line if they didn't have the hideous green or red zippers.  What's up with that?  Ruins the bag IMO.


----------



## bry_dee

Oooh I didn't catch that green part. Well, I'm colorblind so it was pretty much brown to me!


----------



## charleston-mom

bry_dee said:


> Oooh I didn't catch that green part. Well, I'm colorblind so it was pretty much brown to me!


 
The tassle insides are colored too - the bag literally has red and green trim.  Who thought that up anyway?  Christmas here we come!


----------



## hollandann

It's falling out of favor because their bags don't hold up and they turn colors.  I loved my barrel satchel when I bought it less then a year ago.  I have the matching wristlet too.  The bag is a cream color with red interior.  All along the corners of the cream bag, I noticed that there's an awful purple color.  I've had this bag less then a year and the effing thing turns purple on me?
Never ever ever again D&B.

I'll buy Coach or another brand, but I will tell anyone who'll listen what a lousy bag this was for over $200.  ridiculous.


----------



## poopsie

Every brand has issues. Even the ones that cost thousands of dollars. Coach has numerous quality issues.............just read their forum. I quit carrying their bags several years ago because of the increasingly shoddy materials and workmanship.

I know that there were issues with the white 'It' bags from several years ago, and the white stripes on my zebra bag are tinging a bit. Other than that my leather D&B bags have worn like iron.


----------



## needleworker

poopsie2 said:


> Every brand has issues. Even the ones that cost thousands of dollars. Coach has numerous quality issues.............just read their forum. I quit carrying their bags several years ago because of the increasingly shoddy materials and workmanship.
> 
> I know that there were issues with the white 'It' bags from several years ago, and the white stripes on my zebra bag are tinging a bit. Other than that my leather D&B bags have worn like iron.


 

My D&B's have also held up beautifully. I agree that anything can have issues on occasion. The important part is if the brand consistantly produces junk and workmanship that is inferior. I can't say that about Dooney. Mine have all been great purses time after time.


----------



## newsophialover

I love most of D&B bag designs, but there are two big things I hate about the bags (at least about mine, but it's a present from hubby so I would never give it away):
1. The lining - it just looks very dull and the material looks cheap, like the older dustbags material. I am so used to looking at the nice lining material and color on Coach, Kate Spade, Michael Kors and other designers that this one really looks cheap. I thought it was fake until I went to Macy's to check the lining on other bags. I do hope D&B improve the lining.
2. I don't prefer white stitchings on a black bag. IMO the stitching should match the color of the bag.

But having said all these, I do still love the Florentine satchel in red!


----------



## seton

I agree that EVERY brand has issues. I would still buy Dooney any day over Coach.

That gingham lining of Dooney is very Etsy to me. 

Dooney has recently changed their key holder from leather to nylon and it looks very cheap. I saw a lot of complaints about it and didnt think much of it until I saw it IRL.


----------



## bag-princess

needleworker said:


> *My D&B's have also held up beautifully. *I agree that anything can have issues on occasion. The important part is if the brand consistantly produces junk and workmanship that is inferior. I can't say that about Dooney. Mine have all been great purses time after time.





ITA with this. ALL of my D&B have lasted through the years and i have even been able to buy some vintage AWL bags for my collection that STILL look like they are new. their leather is always top quality but alot of it depends on the user,too.  i have seen some LV's and gucci's that a person has obviously no business with and would be better suited carrying a plastic trash bag.


----------



## slowlikehoney

charleston-mom said:


> I actually would like the new Florentine line if they didn't have the hideous green or red zippers.  What's up with that?  Ruins the bag IMO.



Oh I love the contrasting colors on the zipper and fringe, that's my favorite part of the bag! I think it makes it look fun and not too stuffy. HAHA! But I can see how if it's not your thing it could ruin the bag for you.  I happen to have a very colorful sense of style and like that little pop, but I can see how it wouldn't be for everyone.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I've seen both Dooney AND Coach make some ghastly decisions and styles over the years, as well some pretty unsatisfactory quality choices.  I wouldn't say either of these designers are always fool proof.  I think it's just a matter of being careful what you buy from both brands.  I have plenty of Coach that have all stood the test of time, even one my grandmother used all through the 80's and it still looks amazing.  And the Dooney I have is still gorgeous and only gets better as well.


----------



## seton

slowlikehoney said:


> Oh I love the contrasting colors on the zipper and fringe, that's my favorite part of the bag! I think it makes it look fun and not too stuffy. HAHA! But I can see how if it's not your thing it could ruin the bag for you.  I happen to have a very colorful sense of style and like that little pop, but I can see how it wouldn't be for everyone.




I agree that it adds a great accent of color that is not intrusive.

BTW, *slowlikehoney*, I like your siggie but you didnt spell her name correctly. It's Kath*A*rine Hepburn.


----------



## slowlikehoney

seton said:


> I agree that it adds a great accent of color that is not intrusive.
> 
> BTW, *slowlikehoney*, I like your siggie but you didnt spell her name correctly. It's Kath*A*rine Hepburn.



AH! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## juicyincouture

Actually a lot of people have vintage Dooney & Burke...I notice many teenagers who are into vintage have old school leather ones from their Moms and Grandmothers. It is usually those quirky chicks I see rocking em around NY....ya know the ones that thrift shop, wear nerdy glasses, and big chunky sweaters lol. Not that that is a bad thing..


----------



## Murphy47

I love both DB and Coach. What I buy has more to do with which ones I like in a given season. I am currently off both labels. Last Coach I bought and returned smelled like a plastic bag on the inside. The last 2 DB's I picked up at Macy's had hang tags that said"made in USA", but the label inside china. Currently looking for something Italian.


----------



## goldgirl

I have been waiting to get a new Dooney.. but have not seen anything that I cannot live without.  Usually at least once in a year.. there is one that I have to have... but not this year.  I am also mad that they changed the key leash from leather to nylon...I am so tired of companies caving to cheapness.


----------



## Marie Lee

this thread started 3 years ago,that was a good point then.  in the last 2 years DB has  gotten huge, in my opinion, the florentine line took off, and their styles and leathers are great.  I think 3 or 4 years ago a lot of people got tired of the big DB all over and the bees and hearts and etc, now that they have so many gorgeous leather bags, they are popular again.  Also the old vintage leather DB bags are very nice


----------



## annie1

I was never a huge fan until I got my Florentine satchel in Natural I actually prefer it over my LV as far as leather goes and it has gotten s beautiful look to the leather and held up great fur the price point. I still love my MJ etc bit DB has me with this bag


----------



## poopsie

I never use those leash things anyway.


----------



## CoachChris

D&B's customer service is not that great.  I needed repairs on a canvas hobo bag, they would not repair because it was five years old.  Coach has great customer service that will repair their bags.


----------



## poopsie

Dooney will usually offer a comparable replacement or discount towards a future purchase. However *five years* seems a bit extreme IMO. That particular model may no longer even be in production. But a canvas bag? Even LV won't repair damaged canvas.


----------



## CoachChris

poopsie2 said:


> Dooney will usually offer a comparable replacement or discount towards a future purchase. However *five years* seems a bit extreme IMO. That particular model may no longer even be in production. But a canvas bag? Even LV won't repair damaged canvas.


 

I only buy the vintage Dooney now.....


----------



## crazyboutcoach

I am falling in love with Dooney all over again, it is Coach that I have fallen away from.


----------



## pmburk

I personally consider Dooney to be on the same level as Coach or Michael Kors.

I love vintage Dooney. The AWL line is indestructable and most of the bags are very classic styles and still look new. Taken care of, they will last a lifetime. In fact, I'm carrying a vintage 80s AWL satchel today! You can't beat the quality and made in USA craftsmanship. I've owned Coach (vintage and current), Miu Miu, and LV bags over the past few years. IMHO vintage AWL Dooney has them beat on quality.

IMHO every bag company has hits or misses. I do feel Dooney did a poor job with their rebranding and all the hot pink duck & scotty dog "junior high" type bags, and getting away from the classic styles. But, I also didn't care for LV's multicolor or that whole cherries thing they did. I'm sure others loved them, but then I'm sure there are people out there who loved the DB scotty dog bags too.  I guess my point is that you can't please_ all _of the people_ all _of the time. Every brand has hits and misses.

Dooney has several new bags out now that I love.


----------



## redney

I saw the new (?) suede line on the D&B website and loved it. Much nicer than Coach, IMO. Understated and nice fall colors.


----------



## BgaHolic

As much as I love many of the D&B bags, I haven't made the plunge due to their weight.  Their quality standards are excellent but for my achey back I just can't get past the heaviness of the leathers.  As for Coach, I am lusting over their Legacy line. I can't speak of their quality since I haven't owned one in years but they do look good!


----------



## RAIDERMOM

Dooney & Burke is all over one of the home shopping channels.. I think this may have something to do with the desire tom have one.. I one for one don't want a bag everyone else has.


----------



## bag-princess

RAIDERMOM said:


> Dooney & Burke is all over one of the home shopping channels.. I think this may have something to do with the desire tom have one.. *I one for one don't want a bag everyone else has*.




that has never bothered me. i could care less if it is the "in" bag. if i want it i will gladly buy it and use it. around here the MK bags are the hot bag to have. yo see them all the time. i had a lady tell me once she would NEVER buy a LV bag because so many people have the fakes. i said "so what! you know yours is not and that is all that matters."  worrying about what other have/think is a waste of good time.


----------



## Designer_Love

For me there was a few reasons

1. They quit making pretty bags, I can't even seem to find an attractive lather bag by them anymore.
2. They don't make the DB siggy bags much anymore and the ones they do make are so boring, no color to anything! That or they look like something a child would carry, huge turn off!
3. Two out of the three D&B bags I bought and two out of three of the accessories I bought had quality issues. The white bags turned yellow and the color rubbed off one of them. My wallet the color rubbed off it and the bling came out of one of my keychains.

If D&B would go back to the "it bag" style with lots of colors and prints and many things to choose from as well as improve quality, I'd probably buy again, until then no thanks!


----------



## Tamarislonghair

I love Dooney and I stay true to the brand, because the quality is great! I've had some of my purses for years and they are still in perfect condition!

 I personally believe that the quality is better than Coach or MK! I never liked Coach that much, but I do like MK...the quality is not great! The threading on the handles of my MK Grayson are already coming apart and I've only had the purse for a few months! Don't have that problem with dooney!


----------



## cathydewey

I think it's different for everyone!  I LOVE the Dooney's that I have and use on a continual basis.  That being said, I'm probably in the minority but I do not like the florentine styled bags because I don't like the flap over zipper opening.  It seems too confining to me.  When they came out with this design, I began to purchase a few Brightons at a store near me and then I ordered a M.Jacobs from Nordies.  I still like my Dooney's but at this time, they have quite a few styles that don't meet my needs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Geeze, this thread is from 2009.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bag-princess said:


> that has never bothered me. i could care less if it is the "in" bag. if i want it i will gladly buy it and use it. around here the MK bags are the hot bag to have. yo see them all the time. i had a lady tell me once she would NEVER buy a LV bag because so many people have the fakes. i said "so what! you know yours is not and that is all that matters."  worrying about what other have/think is a waste of good time.


Booyah my friend


----------



## donnaoh

If a bag is HOT and I am feeling the LOVE from the bag and I HAVE to have it...then I don't care what brand it is!! I do love some Dooney styles right now...namely the Florentine Edge line... I have purchased many Dooney pieces over the last few years...so as for me, it has not fallen out of favour...

Now that Dooney has its own Forum....all is good! I get that the start of this particular thread started in 2009 so things may have been different back then.


----------



## dooneybaby

WithFrises said:


> I think selling them on QVC, and making 'QVC only' bags has diminished some of their luster.



I agree.
And years ago, they used to tout that their bags were "Made in the U.S.A." Now most of them are made in China.

I still buy some Dooney, but usually just for my 7 and 9-year-old nieces. As I earn more money, I purchase more expensive bags, but I still carry my Dooney older styles from time to time. And I still get complements on them!


----------



## Shula G

LuvAllBags said:


> I liked them when I was younger and then really didn't like them, especially when they seemed to be targeting the younger teen market with a lot of the printed designs. I only recently purchased a D&B again. It is an AWL Crescent Tote in a grass green color. I have to say that I really love it. It is a great size (large), I love the front pockets, and it does not scream D&B. The color is wonderful and the bag is not overly heavy for being made of such thick leather. The straps stay put on my shoulders. It's everything I could want in a quality leather bag. I have no complaints about it at all. I guess I should put this comment in my own pleasant surprises thread!
> 
> If D&B made more bags like this, or like the Florentine Vacchetta leather line, which I also admire, I'd buy their bags again. With the exception of LV, I prefer bags that do not scream their designer name.


I agree with you about bags with more discrete labeling.  One that I really love is a black plain canvas Gucci that I got at a second hand market 10 years ago.  The canvas is plain, but has "Gucci" on the hardware. There's a lovely elongated G on the zipper tab.    Its a small version of a bucket bag, and the craftsmanship is just Gucci.  I find it a  bit too small for  day, but it just passes for evening.  It was my very first Gucci, and I love it.


----------



## Shula G

bag-princess said:


> that has never bothered me. i could care less if it is the "in" bag. if i want it i will gladly buy it and use it. around here the MK bags are the hot bag to have. yo see them all the time. i had a lady tell me once she would NEVER buy a LV bag because so many people have the fakes. i said "so what! you know yours is not and that is all that matters."  worrying about what other have/think is a waste of good time.


I agree.  I carry my bags because I love them. Don't care what other people think.  There are some bags that I love for the hardware, others for the compartments, and yet others for the material. I have YSaacs bag that I love because its part vinyl and part very soft, supple calfskin.  PLUS, is has lots of compartments.  Its sooo cute.  It caught my eye because I found the combination unusual, and the leather was good quality.  I got it at a flea market, and have never seen one since.  It was even hard for me to find the label on Google at first.  It was all in Japanese. Then I saw someone mention it on this site.  That's how I signed up.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Yeah, I don't get it. Anyone who seriously cares what kind of bag I carry needs professional help. It's not my problem, it's their problem. On the (rare) occasion someone told me they didn't like my bag, I didn't see it as my job to convince them of it's blessed superiority. Instead, I asked them what was really bothering them since it couldn't possibly be my handbag. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## bag-princess

ktheartscoach said:


> Yeah, I don't get it. *Anyone who seriously cares what kind of bag I carry needs professional help. It's not my problem, it's their problem.* On the (rare) occasion someone told me they didn't like my bag, I didn't see it as my job to convince them of it's blessed superiority. Instead, I asked them what was really bothering them since it couldn't possibly be my handbag. That's just ridiculous.




ICAM!!!!

that is their issue to deal with.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bag-princess said:


> that has never bothered me. i could care less if it is the "in" bag. if i want it i will gladly buy it and use it. around here the MK bags are the hot bag to have. yo see them all the time. i had a lady tell me once she would NEVER buy a LV bag because so many people have the fakes. i said "so what! you know yours is not and that is all that matters."  worrying about what other have/think is a waste of good time.


Booooooooyah


----------



## ktheartscoach

bag-princess said:
			
		

> ICAM!!!!
> 
> that is their issue to deal with.



Maybe THEY should have a support group


----------



## madiemic

I've had a conversation with my sister about this before...we have always been Coachies and I recently got into LV. I've owned about 10 D&B's in the past few years and I've always ended up selling them because they just aren't my style...
1. They are percieved to be an "older lady" brand  
2. They are a cheaper "designer" bag than some others, esp when you can get them at TJMAXX or order from QVC
3. It's a gateway brand, someone's first designer bag and then they move on to other brands
Some bags have appealed to me...I currently have two of their nylon bags. To be honest, I hate their older bags...the allweather leather is just hideous to me!


----------



## bag-princess

madiemic said:


> I've had a conversation with my sister about this before...we have always been Coachies and I recently got into LV. I've owned about 10 D&B's in the past few years and I've always ended up selling them because they just aren't my style...
> 1. *They are percieved to be an "older lady" brand  *
> 2. They are a cheaper "designer" bag than some others, esp when you can get them at TJMAXX or order from QVC
> 3. It's a gateway brand, someone's first designer bag and then they move on to other brands
> Some bags have appealed to me...I currently have two of their nylon bags. To be honest, I hate their older bags...the allweather leather is just hideous to me!




i always hear the opposite - they are thought of as teenagers/20-something year old bag designs.


----------



## madiemic

bag-princess said:


> i always hear the opposite - they are thought of as teenagers/20-something year old bag designs.



The over colorful designs yes, O agree. I meant the brand in general..like their leather bags.


----------



## bag-princess

madiemic said:


> The over colorful designs yes, O agree. I meant the brand in general..like their leather bags.




i always thought this bag looked like something for older women.


----------



## needleworker

I think there for a while, D&B got a little dull and stagnate, but honestly, I think their leather line is very high quality. In fact, my Dooney's have withstood much use and unfortunately, abuse at times. Some of the pastel, "cutesy" purses really don't interest me, but their Florentine line, for example, easily rivals much more expensive bags. I don't look at cost. I look at the purse first that I like, or catches my eye. Then, I look at the price. It might be $40.00 or $4,000.00. I refuse to buy on the basis of cost. I have no desire to impress anyone. I buy for me and my likes and needs. My best friend is an RN. She does home health care. She runs all day, in and out of homes, doing one task after another. She buys only D&B. She told me she has never had a better purse and if anything does go wrong, she contacts D&B. They take her purse back and she gets a new one. I don't think you can beat that.


----------



## needleworker

bag-princess said:


> i always hear the opposite - they are thought of as teenagers/20-something year old bag designs.



I think the colorful, monogram type Dooney's are marketed for teenagers. I think they look like something "Candies" would design. I don't like monograms in general so I don't like DB written all over my purse. The same with Coach. I like many of their purses, but not the monogram C's all over the design. I prefer their little Coach medallion discreetly placed on the bag.


----------

